# Lost Golden - Bond (Merged Threads)



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Hoping for good news about the safe return?


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Poor Carol. I can't even begin to imagine how worried she must be. I am glued to facebook hoping for a post saying he has been found.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Oh poor poor Carol! I will pray he is found safe and sound ASAP!!!!!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

too far away to help, but helping in spirit.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I wish I were closer to be able to help look for him. Hoping he is found safe and sound.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

How horrible. Praying he's found safe and sound.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I too am sending prayers for a fast, safe return ♥ I can't even imagine how bad she is feeling.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Sending prayers for a fast and safe recovery....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I used to live a few miles from there, I will post it on my Facebook page.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm not too far and will look today.

This is from Granite State dog recovery:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...079440.-2207520000.1404039104.&type=1&theater


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Prayers this beautiful boy is found safe and returned to his owner.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

BriGuy said:


> I'm not too far and will look today.
> 
> This is from Granite State dog recovery:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...079440.-2207520000.1404039104.&type=1&theater


Thanks for posting link to look for update. Sending prayers for Bond's comeback home soon. This is every one of us the worst nightmare.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

So sad! I keep sharing on FB.. Sounds like they are doing everything right to try to find him. Not sure if you can reach them Janice but if they havent done it already is to put some if his things out for him (food/bed/toys) and walk around with a dog he is familiar with (or if anyone else is going to search take a dog). I hope he is found soon!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

This show location is right on the line of the towns of Wrentham, Franklin, Norfolk and Foxboro. I hope that the police and animal control in all of these towns have been notified. He could easily be in any of those towns. 

I also know my brother in laws golden once escaped on a weekend in Franklin, and we were looking all weekend, even made contact with one of the off duty animal control officers who had no idea that the dog had been in the pound until Monday morning when he physically reported for work.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Praying he is found safe and sound!


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

I will keep an eye out. Hoping that someone picked him up yesterday night and is just waiting to call animal control today.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

*Lost Golden around Wrentham, MA*

This picture is of a flyer of a missing Golden around Wrentham, MA. (Merged my thread into older thread of same topic)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I contacted Friends of Golden Retriever FB admin asking her to post his flyer and info.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I assume a S.A.B.E.R. alert has been issued for him?

ACOAM Animal Control Officers of Massachusetts

This is another site that may help locate him?

Massachusetts Missing Pets

I am an hour away but can't do anything with this back of mine. I did just check Craigslist for lost&found but nothing. I don't do the Facebook thing so if someone here thinks forwarding the links I gave to the owner would help please do so. Hope he is found soon, getting awfully hot this week.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Does anybody know if the owner is a GRF member or are there any GRF members that are at the show today?

I have a golden retriever person that has helped locate missing dogs in the past telepathically in the KC area. She wants to help.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I would give her the numbers on the flyer.. I know kara from sunkissed is really helping to spread the word too. Someone offered to come help search on FB and Kara told them to call/text the number to offer..


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

How sad. I was really hoping to read this morning that he had been found safe & sound by now  Still praying for him.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Was talking the other day to a woman who had a pair of dogs missing for 24+ hrs. on open conservation land. She was advised to make a trail of clothing and other items with her scent on to try to attract the dogs. Her story had a happy ending. It is getting very hot out with strong sun. Hoping he can find water. Just wondering if since this happened at a dog show if there's a possibility he's been stolen.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

TheZ's said:


> Was talking the other day to a woman who had a pair of dogs missing for 24+ hrs. on open conservation land. She was advised to make a trail of clothing and other items with her scent on to try to attract the dogs. Her story had a happy ending. It is getting very hot out with strong sun. Hoping he can find water. Just wondering if since this happened at a dog show if there's a possibility he's been stolen.


I was wondering the same thing. It is an outdoor show, so this can so easily happen. Also, he has no collar, a lot of people I know assume a dog has been dumped if found without a collar. How easy is it to find a tattoo on a long haired dog? I don't see any microchip information.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

What I heard was he got spooked.. Not sure by what..(and unsure who with, handler? Owner? Someone else? ) and they say it is quite wooded around there. 

My breeder had that happen at a show in Poconos. Her bitch got away from her handler and was turned into the "flight" stage. I think after many weeks they got her back I believe from using items with their scent... i think thats what she said. But I have seen that work before too. Goldens while being loving and people oriented sometimes will still revert back to survival mode.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I used to live in Franklin. I just shared it on my Facebook page. Wish I could do more. 

I did see someone else had posted it too. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I sure hope he is found, and is well.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

TheZ's said:


> Was talking the other day to a woman who had a pair of dogs missing for 24+ hrs. on open conservation land. She was advised to make a trail of clothing and other items with her scent on to try to attract the dogs. Her story had a happy ending.


That old hunters trick has worked for me in the past every time. I never left a "trail" of clothing though. I found this image on Imgur a while back so bookmarked it. Trick to the whole thing IMO is to put the clothing down and leave the area. Like others have said dogs go into flight/survival mode. They are not themselves and get spooked off if people hang around. Also IMO one does not want to go through the woods aimlessly searching, it confuses the dog leaving your scent everywhere.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Praying for Bond*

I cant imagine my Bentley being out and running around. Just know that there are lots of people who will come to a Golden's rescue once they see that he is out. During the mean time, we will remember Bond in prayer as God knows exactly where he is. I feel good about his chances of being found very soon. Keep the faith and let us know what you know. :wave:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I just saw the update that a tracking dog picked up his scent and followed a good ways into the woods until a swamp, and that they will try again now. Julie M from Nautilus is bringing some horses down to ride through to cover more ground, and they are hopeful. Bond is such a handsome dog- I truly hope if someone does find him, they turn him in insread of wanting to keep him. There is a 2,000 reward for finding him.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Ljilly28 said:


> I just saw the update that a tracking dog picked up his scent and followed a good ways into the woods until a swamp, and that they will try again now. Julie M from Nautilus is bringing some horses down to ride through to cover more ground, and they are hopeful. Bond is such a handsome dog- I truly hope if someone does find him, they turn him in insread of wanting to keep him. There is a 2,000 reward for finding him.


I am glad to hear this, hoping the dogs will pick up his scent again and actually find him. The horses should make the search go a lot easier as well, Julie is an angel for bringing them.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

*U.r.g.e.n.t....*

Please help if your in the area This is Mac's brother !!!!!

WRENTHAM MA AREA
LOST GOLDEN RETRIEVER 
Please keep an eye out for Bond in Wrentham Ma area. He got away at the dog show and has been missing since mid day. We need to help find this dog. Please cross post. 
He belongs to Carol Manthorne 1-603-339-2702


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Posting to keep this at the top.

Saying prayers like crazy.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So sorry to read this, praying he is found soon.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hope Bond is found soon, his info is being shared on FB by many.

ETA: Bond's info is posted on this FB site also:

https://www.facebook.com/lostandfoundgoldenretrievers


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

This is the same dog posted about last evening by _Sally's Mom. _Hope they find him soon.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Just checking in hoping to have read that he has been found.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My Gabby's handsome dad! So worried...


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Bond is my Remy's dad. I am praying that he is found soon!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My husband's sister and brother in law walk their golden in that area every day. She said today they talked to quite a few people over there, and everybody is aware that there is a lost dog.

Still praying!


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Was on the AKC Tracking facebook page and saw this was mentioned, as well. Hope he is found soon. It sounds like they brought in one of the best trackers out there.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Bump it..up. Please.


----------



## Winnypoo (Jan 9, 2013)

So glad that the word is getting out to so many about Carol's beloved BOND. I haven't been on the GR forum site for a while as been busy with a new pup. But I've posted the news of missing Bond to a fb page that has been remarkably shared 96 times so far and climbing...with all the amazing people searching and praying for him, Bond will be back in Carol's arms soon!


----------



## Winnypoo (Jan 9, 2013)

Mac'sdad said:


> Please help if your in the area This is Mac's brother !!!!!
> 
> WRENTHAM MA AREA
> LOST GOLDEN RETRIEVER
> ...


Please keep this going....we are so worried about missing BOND.


----------



## Winnypoo (Jan 9, 2013)

The reward for Bond's safe return has been increased by $3000 from an ANONYMOUS DONAR. New reward amount is $5000. Please share and keep this at top.


----------



## Winnypoo (Jan 9, 2013)

*Reward for bond now at $5000*

The reward for the safe return of BOND to Carol is now up to $5000! Please share.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone .... this is where this forum rocks ..... Carol is one hell of a lady and Bond is just super .....he just has to come home !!!!! :'(


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Still no news? This is terrible.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I shared on fb....I dont have many friends out that way but maybe my friends do.....I hope he's found soon!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

I pray for his safe return. Let's keep this thread at the top!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Still no news??


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Bumping up!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying for Bond, for his safe return back home.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

With so many people looking....I'll bet he's found and home with his family soon!


----------



## TJ4Ever (Apr 14, 2014)

Keeping this at the top. Hoping for the best...


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Tags*

This bothers me that no one has come forward. Did Bond have ID tags on at the time or was he being shown and without them? I still have faith that he will be found and I think it could be that someone might have him and not know how to report the find. Keep praying members, something will break.:wavey:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Bentman2 said:


> This bothers me that no one has come forward. Did Bond have ID tags on at the time or was he being shown and without them? I still have faith that he will be found and I think it could be that someone might have him and not know how to report the find. Keep praying members, something will break.:wavey:


My best guess is no, Bond wouldn't have a collar or tags on for showing. At most he would have a slip lead since it was a show. My heart just aches for Bond's owner, Sally's Mom (Bond is her Gabby's sire) and for the entire golden community in that area. I pray he is found today safe and sound.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bond*

Praying that Bond is found safe and sound!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

There is another thread about this lost dog. Bond had no tags, nor a chip. He does have a tattoo.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

I live in MA but not really close to that area. I am hoping he's found today, or perhaps has already been found. My heart goes out to his owner, what she must be going through! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Hoping for good news on the search?


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Bentman2 said:


> This bothers me that no one has come forward. Did Bond have ID tags on at the time or was he being shown and without them? I still have faith that he will be found and I think it could be that someone might have him and not know how to report the find. Keep praying members, something will break.:wavey:


I believe he is chipped but he is tatooed ....jumped off the grooming table while at a show and bolted ....


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying and praying for good news very soon.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I had really bad sleep last night, the thoughts of how would I feel if my Charlie....
Praying to read good news soon.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I had some neighborhood kids that let one of my goldens out of the backyard kennel area once and I was worried sick until I tracked him down 8 hours later. I was out all night hiking everywhere searching for him. I learned to listen for other dogs barking and then investigate that area. I hope there is good news soon.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone for keeping Bond and Carol up front and center ....Mac NEEDS his brother home and Carol needs her buckaroo back ....


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Still sharing on FB and hoping for good news today!


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Mac'sdad said:


> I believe he is chipped but he is tatooed ....jumped off the grooming table while at a show and bolted ....


Thanks. Can the vets in the area be alerted about this dog so they can check microchip on all goldens that come in that are new to verify owners? My fear is that someone has found him and will try to either keep him or sell him.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Sending positive thoughts for today.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Contact all the shelters and Vets in the area giving them a complete description and photo. Hopefully, if he's chipped, someone will bring him to a vet and be returned. 

Please keep us posted.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

This is really hitting me hard. I really wish I still lived in that area to help.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm hoping for good news today.
Does Carol live in the area or is she faced with the decision of needing to return home/work?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Has anybody called the Milford Daily News? They have made lost dog stories a front page story with the reunion story afterwards. I believe the last story was about a dog lost on Route 1A in Wrentham. Bond being a show dog might be appealing for them.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Jennifer1 said:


> I'm hoping for good news today.
> Does Carol live in the area or is she faced with the decision of needing to return home/work?


I read somewhere she is returning home to NH.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Hoping and praying that Bond is found soon.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Mac'sdad said:


> Thanks everyone for keeping Bond and Carol up front and center ....Mac NEEDS his brother home and Carol needs her buckaroo back ....


Has the owner tried to contact the local TV station to get them to say sometime on air. Our TV station here will go out of the way to help in finding a dog and it could be that someone knows something and will contact them if they see it on TV. :wavey:


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Praying he is found soon, happy and healthy.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

cubbysan said:


> I read somewhere she is returning home to NH.


Oh, wow. I can't even imagine how hard that is going to be.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Please save this and share this on Facebook and with anyone in Massachusetts. Let's get Bond home! 
Bond was last seen near a swamp so he won't look like his dapper show self. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

New FaceBook Page set up for Bond .....


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I really hope he's found safe and sound very soon. He must be terrified. Are they leaving out things he's familiar with in the area? Like his owner's clothing or something that could attract him? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Just posted Bond's Facebook page and info on my Dane board. We have a lot of members in that area.

Sending tons of good thoughts that Bond is found soon. His owner must be going crazy with worry. I don't know what I would do if one of mine was lost.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I submitted the story (and FB links & owners name/number) to the NBC station in the area as a news tip on their FB page. I think TV would reach a larger audience. Hopefully they will do a story. A 5K reward should grab people's attention.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Yes she is tired and needs some down time if that is possible.... she is heading home to recharge !!!! sleeping in a van is not a good thing !!!!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

kwhit said:


> Just posted Bond's Facebook page and info on my Dane board. We have a lot of members in that area.
> 
> Sending tons of good thoughts that Bond is found soon. His owner must be going crazy with worry. I don't know what I would do if one of mine was lost.


Thank-you ....we need all the help we can get ....and she is running all the emotions you can think of.... lots of good people are helping ....trackers,reward for info and return....etc !!!!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Mac'sdad said:


> New FaceBook Page set up for Bond .....
> 
> 
> [
> Hope he is found soon :crossfing The way the heat and humidity is coming on here makes his missing even more scary


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Bentman2 said:


> Thanks. Can the vets in the area be alerted about this dog so they can check microchip on all goldens that come in that are new to verify owners? My fear is that someone has found him and will try to either keep him or sell him.


I could definitely see someone keeping him, but I doubt they would get more than the $5,000 reward if they sold him (not without papers that is).


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I keep checking, hoping he is found.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

goldensrbest said:


> I keep checking, hoping he is found.


Same here

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Bond's owner tattoos her dogs. My husband had a client lose a dog at a college graduation for two weeks. The policeman said part of the reason they got the dog back was that people are more likely to turn a dog in if microchipped. The policeman also said you should then say the dog is chipped, wven if not. My worry is if someone said the dog had a chip when it didn't then the situation would just get confused... When I took Basil to be bred to him, he was extremely friendly and outgoing...he must be so scared to not be going up to people. I am so sorry for his owner.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I shared it on my facebook page. I have some friends in Upstate NY and Mass, can't hurt to share


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Yup, shared as well a few hours ago. Praying for a quick and safe return.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> Bond's owner tattoos her dogs. My husband had a client lose a dog at a college graduation for two weeks. The policeman said part of the reason they got the dog back was that people are more likely to turn a dog in if microchipped. The policeman also said you should then say the dog is chipped, wven if not. My worry is if someone said the dog had a chip when it didn't then the situation would just get confused... When I took Basil to be bred to him, he was extremely friendly and outgoing...he must be so scared to not be going up to people. I am so sorry for his owner.


 Had the same thought about the chips.... I'm so glad they are getting the publicity thing going with the media, because I don't think most people would look for tattoos. 

The other thing that's been going through my head - he's got to be with somebody by now. There was one time that my Jacks freaked out and took off running when it started storming while we were at a lake. He ran several miles back towards where we parked. Stopped when he ran into some friendly people and thankfully they walked back towards the lake because they saw him with me earlier and they could hear me calling for him. 

If that is the case, I just hope that Bond is with good honest people who will do the right thing and bring him back.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

My friend's Calli took off and was gone for three days last year. As far as we could tell, she was out and about the entire time, so there's still hope that no one has Bond. And if someone does have him, I hope they do the right thing


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

laprincessa said:


> My friend's Calli took off and was gone for three days last year. As far as we could tell, she was out and about the entire time, so there's still hope that no one has Bond. And if someone does have him, I hope they do the right thing


You know, it could be that someone has Bond and just wants to hang out with him a day or so before turning him in. He is such an awesome looking dog. Who knows, the possibilities are large.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

Come on Bond come home! Lets keep this thead at the top!

Can we maybe update the title of the post to be URGENT MA MISSING DOG or something?


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

All crossable crossed for him to be found soon.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

A couple of years ago a family visiting here from England lost their golden when she was spooked by fireworks. The family had to return to England but people kept looking. She was found about a week later.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Sally's Mom said:


> Bond's owner tattoos her dogs. My husband had a client lose a dog at a college graduation for two weeks. The policeman said part of the reason they got the dog back was that people are more likely to turn a dog in if microchipped. The policeman also said you should then say the dog is chipped, wven if not. My worry is if someone said the dog had a chip when it didn't then the situation would just get confused... When I took Basil to be bred to him, he was extremely friendly and outgoing...he must be so scared to not be going up to people. I am so sorry for his owner.


Mac and Bond have the same manner and look !!!!! but Mac...
like Bond has a tendency to spook easily ....


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Nothing yet.....but optimism hope and prayer is running high in the clouds !!!!!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

He couldn't have gone far. Fingers crossed for his quick return.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't even know anyone involved, but my heart is sick with worry. I keep checking the Bond FB page for updates. I shared with a lab FB page I also belong to.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I have a lot of friends and family on the east coast and just shared via FB. I hope he is found soon. I can't even imagine how worried his people must be


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I wish I could help more. I'm about 2 hours away but am home with the stomach flu 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I sent a copy of Bond's flyer to 7 USPS postmasters in that area plus the surrounding areas to alert their carriers and rural carriers to keep an eye out for Bond. Also alerted the UPS and FedX terminals. These guys and gals who deliver will always keep an eye out for lost pets.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

If someone has him,why keep him, because they can get the reward, by giving him back, I sure hope he is not hurt .


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tennyson said:


> I sent a copy of Bond's flyer to 7 USPS postmasters in that area plus the surrounding areas to alert their carriers and rural carriers to keep an eye out for Bond. Also alerted the UPS and FedX terminals. These guys and gals who deliver will always keep an eye out for lost pets.


That is so resourceful and a great idea.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Sending prayers that Bond is found and back home soon.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Tennyson, excellent idea. The more people that are reached the better. Someone had to have seen him.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I read on one of the news stations that an awning had collapsed nearby and that is what spooked him.

A month ago, my neighbors rescued a shepherd and she ran from them. She was spotted quite a few times in the surrounding corn fields, but anytime anybody got close to her, she ran. On day three, she saw a teenage girl and came running out, and just glued herself to her. Hopefully Bond will get hungry enough that he will seek a human.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Alerted TV in Newton,MA*

I alerted the New TV station in Newton, which services that area where Bond is lost, to post something on the TV station in hopes of finding him. I used the thread information on this post along with owners name and number. Don't give up on finding our friend Bond.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Shared it on Facebook. I pray he's found. Bring bond home


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Spoke to the postmaster in Newton. 6 of her carriers punched out and are out scouring the area. If anybody knows the good hiding places it's mail carriers. All six are hunters also. 
Believe it or not but they pride themselves on helping animals and civic duties.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Keeping Bond in my thoughts and prayers and begging him to find the right people to take him home to his mommy. I am sick worrying about him. Please Bond baby come back home soon.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Praying praying praying hard! Please find him


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tennyson, you are awesome. I am going to file away the post office, UPS, and Fed ex etc as VIPs in a lost dog search. Thank you!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

*More info on bond*

Good Morning!! Today is an important day in the search for Bond. Today, we start working with an experienced, professional missing dog recovery team. For those headed to the site please check in at the RV as we have a lot of signage that needs to go up in a very large area. As a reminder here are our guidelines/asks:

1) If you have a lead send us a call The Bond Phone 603-339-2702 or send us Private Message. Do NOT post it to this or any other public page. We need the exact location, time and if possible a picture on your cell phone.
2) Carol is very appreciative of all of your calls offering support, as is the entire BBH team. PLEASE only call The Bond Phone 603-339-2702 with leads or information that will lead us to Bond. We need to keep that line dedicated to Bond's return. Carol can be reached via PM on Facebook. 
3) If you go to the site please check in with whomever is stationed at the RV before going out on your own search. We need to know who is out and where they are headed so we can quickly track down leads and not interfere with other location efforts. 
4) Continue to spread the word by sharing the poster and the link to the go fund me posted below. 
5) Don't believe the what you have heard from others. Unless it has been posted directly on this page PLEASE verify it with us before repeating, reposting, tweeting, texting, or carrier pigeon. We know how frustrating it is to wait for updates and confirmation; we are sorry for that. Please be patient with us. 
6) Effective immediately PLEASE PLEASE do not go in the woods or around the site calling for Bond, clapping, whistling, etc. We have a professional team coming into the area tomorrow and this is a BEST PRACTICE. This is what is BEST for Bond and that is all that matters.

We are a group of people dedicated to the safe return of a beloved family member who has captured our hearts, if we respect these rules/guidelines we not only will we bring our boy home we can bring him home QUICKLY!

Lots of folks from far away have asked how they can help, spreading this page and Bond's flier via social media is one of the best things that you can do to help. Please use the new folder created by the professional search team at the bottom of this post.

Again, the outpouring of love and support from all of you has been amazing and inspiring. We would not be where we are with out that support! In case you didn't know this y'all are AWESOME!!!

Thank you, 
Team Bring Bond Home


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

COME ON HOME BOND..... Stick you head up !!!!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Still praying for Bond.


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

Praying that this guy makes it home to his family very, very soon.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

posting again to keep this bumped up.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I keep coming back to this thread. Prayers sent again...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Come on Bond, let them find you....


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Just Bumping....


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

And again...I hope this does it!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Sending positive vibes to the search team.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Fingers, toes, and paws crossed that Bond is found today....


----------



## TJ4Ever (Apr 14, 2014)

Bumping up...


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Shared all his information on my personal FB page as well as Keisel and Miller's FB page. Anything to help! I wish I could do more but I live all the way in Florida. Praying he is found soon, I'm sure he is so scared in such an unfamiliar place <3


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Hoping everything goes well! You might want to combine all these threads in one thread so it's easy to find all the information. Not sure if one of the admins can do that or not.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

> Hoping everything goes well! You might want to combine all these threads in one thread so it's easy to find all the information. Not sure if one of the admins can do that or not.


 Yes they can and I think it is probably best to do this.

*All 3 threads are now combined into this one.*


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Prayers, positive thoughts and a candle has been lit.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

They must be so sick over this. I'm hopeful he will turn up soon, waggy-tailed and a little embarrassed for causing such a fuss. My fingers and toes are crossed hoping for his quick return.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Just makes me heartsick, still no news. I hope they spot him today!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Praying he is found soon, safe and sound!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Nothing yet  praying it's today! The poor boy I hope he's ok. People are evil I pray he's safe and just lost. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

Poor pup, hope he's found today!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

His story made it to local television news last night.

$5,000 reward offered for missing dog in Wrentham - 7News Boston WHDH-TV


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Hoping that today is the day Bond finds his way home.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Continued prayers for Bond - I wonder if he is heading home to NH. We all know how resilient these dogs. I wish I could do more but will post on FB.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

This just breaks my heart.....

Praying for good news.......


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Bumping up...and praying for Bond's safe return.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

they had a tracking team going there today. less than 3 days and already 3k likes on the fb page and the story has been on lots of local news. im hoping somebody sees him. so tough with the heat here right now


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Roushbabe said:


> Hoping everything goes well! You might want to combine all these threads in one thread so it's easy to find all the information. Not sure if one of the admins can do that or not.


Keisel and Miller are awesome looking boys.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying and praying, hope to read good news update soon.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

So anxious to hear something. Been thinking about this all day. Praying so hard he is found tonite


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Bumping this up and looking forward to some good news SOON!

Pete & Woody


----------



## Winnypoo (Jan 9, 2013)

Hoping and praying that Bond will be found soon....


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I heard from my sister in law that Bond had been to the Tavern probably Saturday night, but the employees had not heard the news and chased him away. ugh! They probably could have lured him with some food.


----------



## Pretzel's Mom (Aug 23, 2012)

Did they call the hotline? On bring home bond Facebook page they are trying to set up a perimeter and that information might be helpful


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

cubbysan said:


> but the employees had not heard the news and chased him away. .


 Shame on them.  Does a dog have to be on the news for people to care enough to catch what is obviously somebody's stray pet?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Pretzel's Mom said:


> Did they call the hotline? On bring home bond Facebook page they are trying to set up a perimeter and that information might be helpful


My sister in law heard it from the people searching the area. She takes her golden to that field everyday to play, there is a dog park there.

On the facebook page, there is a sighting of a golden in Franklin, but they are not sure if it is true.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Keeping Bond in my thoughts and prayers, praying hard for his safe return to his mommy soon.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Megora said:


> Shame on them.  Does a dog have to be on the news for people to care enough to catch what is obviously somebody's stray pet?


Megora is right. Do people not realize that others lives are intimately attached to their dogs? Sometimes we are so concerned with our own little micro world that we fail to see the bigger picture. Knowing that you can be a big part in helping others, is why we exists. I cannot imagine someone not taking the little bit of time it would take to make a huge difference to someone else. :wave:


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

My heart breaks for this beloved boy! I pray that he is found very soon! It is such a shame the restaurant people chased him away!:no:


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Please let bring bond home on fb know!
I texted the number to tell them. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Please let today to be the day for Bond to return home safely.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Praying,hoping,wishing,for bond.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Beloved Dog is Missing - The Wrentham Times


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

bumping up Bond's thread again. Hoping they find him before the fireworks start on July 4...


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Bosn'sMom said:


> bumping up Bond's thread again. Hoping they find him before the fireworks start on July 4...



I hope so too! I have a weird feeling today will be the day. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

He is still missing????? Oh I hope they find him soon. I so expected to wake up and find out he was home… Poor Carol!


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

i'm hoping today is the day too. They just posted on his fb site they need help with a specific area.. i hope that means they have a lead.

they are being SO smart not saying where sightings are- they are def. handling this professionally!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Bosn'sMom said:


> i'm hoping today is the day too. They just posted on his fb site they need help with a specific area.. i hope that means they have a lead.
> 
> they are being SO smart not saying where sightings are- they are def. handling this professionally!



Just saw that too. I'm thinking they have a lead as well. Show yourself Bond


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

I've been checking their FB page every hour from the minute I wake up till I go to bed. I hope they find him today safe & sound. 

A lady last night posted that she definitely saw him in front of her house Monday night. But just saw the fliers Yesterday and posted as soon as she knew. I just don't understand how people see a dog roaming without an owner and do nothing!!!!!


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Yes, I agree. I think that the search dogs have picked up his scent in a specific area. Don't think we can read anything more into that. God is waiting to hear from us. Please keep up the prayers for finding Bond.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

migs said:


> I've been checking their FB page every hour from the minute I wake up till I go to bed. I hope they find him today safe & sound.
> 
> A lady last night posted that she definitely saw him in front of her house Monday night. But just saw the fliers Yesterday and posted as soon as she knew. I just don't understand how people see a dog roaming without an owner and do nothing!!!!!



Did you text the number? God I hope they find him today. Sounds like they are closr


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't see where she posted it?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

I think they removed it(her post) to keep people from running to that area and possibly scaring him further away.

-Yes, they replied to her post immediately to call the police and to call the hotline - which she said she did immediately.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I have been following this closely and can imagine how awful every one is feeling. I lost a dog once that was driven 20 miles away and then dumped (she used to cry in the car) and a family who had seen our flyer caught her and phoned us.

I was wondering, this may sound stupid, but would he go to a bitch on heat?

Keeping everything crossed that he is found today.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

rooroch said:


> I have been following this closely and can imagine how awful every one is feeling. I lost a dog once that was driven 20 miles away and then dumped (she used to cry in the car) and a family who had seen our flyer caught her and phoned us.
> 
> I was wondering, this may sound stupid, but would he go to a bitch on heat?
> 
> Keeping everything crossed that he is found today.


They have been trying that with a Saquish bitch who is in standing heat. I am so glad if they have a lead- amazing mobilization of resources to get him back.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

They picked up a scent


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

This is great news. Hoping he is found soon.


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

praying, praying, praying...


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

migs said:


> praying, praying, praying...


Same here more prayers going out


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

I too will be praying!!!!!!!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm facebook stalking the Bond page. I hope they find him today!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Jennifer1 said:


> I'm facebook stalking the Bond page. I hope they find him today!



Me too every 10 mins. I had a weird feeling when I woke up this morning today is the day. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

i think we are all stalking the bond page! I would love to be able to get out there and help.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Bosn'sMom said:


> i think we are all stalking the bond page! I would love to be able to get out there and help.


Me too, but I am just too many states away to help.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im praying real hard for the return of Bond, and praying for his owners.....I've said prayers to St. Anthony (the finder of things) and St. Francis, the patron St. of Animals.....please let him be found today...... :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Praying that today is the day. He needs to be found before the storms come in this weekend.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

Every time I see this thread pop-up on the main page, I keep hoping they have found him.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Still nothing? There is bad weather coming...


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Checking in to see if this poor boy is Home?


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Also been checking in regularly from across the pond to see if he has been found. Prayers being said for him x


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

I really hope he's found today. Poor baby he must be so scared and hungry. I also can't understand how people see a dog roaming on his own that is clearly not a stray and don't at the very least think to report it, if they don't feel qualified to try to lure him in.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I was really hoping to come home to good news about Bond.  I pray they find him before the fireworks start.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Prayers being said for Bond's safe return to his family.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

inge said:


> Still nothing? There is bad weather coming...


I was thinking the same thing. Hope he is found soon.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Please Bond baby let them find you!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

They just posted an update will be made after 8pm. My god I hope it's the news we all want to hear❤


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

The Facebook page said that there will be an update at 8:00pm. I sure hope it's good news!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow, Oakleysmommy, we must have been typing at the same time!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

fozziesmom said:


> Wow, Oakleysmommy, we must have been typing at the same time!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Yes!!! So anxiously waiting. I'm tearing up over here. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I am praying for good news.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

They have positive news but he has not been found 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

They clarified on FB. They will give an update after 8pm, but emphasized he has NOT been found.
I hope they find him soon. Before the fireworks.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh boy oh boy, im beside myself w excitement...hopefully good news becomes a happy ending!!!!!


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

continuing prayers for Bond.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

They were supposed to have an announcement after 8 today. Last I heard they had not found him yet.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

No announcement yet. Maybe they will wait for the search team to finish for the night before giving the latest info.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

I hope it is good news and that he is home soon!!!!!!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

They posted 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

What did they post? Anything promising? (I don't have FB).


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

They posted that the tracking dogs were able prove some sightings and disprove some sightings. They have definitely been able to find where he has been. They do sound quite positive.

They have put down food stations along with cameras in these areas.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

They are also in the process of setting up a website, it isn't working yet, but here is the link


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

*incredable love*

It is really incredible, the amount of love and interest, finding Bond has generated. It goes to show you that man just has to have a worthy cause and he will do all that he can to accomplish that end. We are all encouraged by the fact that the search dogs have found evidence of him being in the area. If he is still out, and no one has him shut in, he is probably just scared and is being careful not to show himself. Keep praying that God will reveal him soon. :wave:


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Come home Bond, Carol needs you ...Mac wants his brother back ....and the Golden Community needs to Hi Paw ...your return !!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Continued prayers that Bond is found and is safely home with his family.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I hope today is the day.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Praying that Bond will be found safe today.


----------



## GoldenBoyV (Feb 15, 2013)

i have been watching this thread closely and saying many prayers that Bond is found and ok! I really hope today is the day.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Come on Bond, let them find you!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Please let today be the day! Waiting patiently for some good news. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

Every time I see an update on this thread, I hope that it's someone saying that he's been found.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

PiratesAndPups said:


> Every time I see an update on this thread, I hope that it's someone saying that he's been found.


I feel the same way. I quickly open the email as soon as it pops up. I feel like I'm sitting on the edge of my seat thinking the next email will be it. I think so many are feeling the same way. Here is hoping it is today and we can all celebrate!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

They've posted a youtube video. I couldn't watch it without tears. If sheer desire could bring him home, he would have been home days ago.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh that broke my heart. Tears. C'mon Bond, help us find you!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Jennifer1 said:


> They've posted a youtube video. I couldn't watch it without tears. If sheer desire could bring him home, he would have been home days ago.


 I saw it and cried also. So beautiful and fitting. I wanted to post a comment but I couldn't. It's awful to loose your dog but this is just something that no one would have ever thought could happen.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

My question is this and maybe I'm way off. Everyone in the area and state for that matter knows he's missing. How come no one has seen him??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

oakleysmommy said:


> My question is this and maybe I'm way off. Everyone in the area and state for that matter knows he's missing. How come no one has seen him??
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Actually there have been multiple reported sightings, some confirmed by the tracking dogs according to the Facebook page. They seemed to have an area narrowed down yesterday. Fingers crossed and lots of prayers!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

oakleysmommy said:


> My question is this and maybe I'm way off. Everyone in the area and state for that matter knows he's missing. How come no one has seen him??
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This is a very difficult question to answer. The two best answers are: 1) he is taking hide in an area where he feels safe until such time as he needs water or food and he ventures out and then retreats or 2) someone has taken him in and is caring for him with the intention of keeping him. There are lots of instances where people go missing for days or weeks and are not found quickly because people do not know where to look. It is still early in the process and goldens are smart dogs that know how to survive. Maybe God is just asking us to be patient, knowing that He is fully equipped to care for Bond and will reveil Bond in His own time. We best serve Bond's interests and ours as well my being vigilant and trusting in God that he will return.


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

I pray they find him today. I'm so worried for him.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

oakleysmommy said:


> My question is this and maybe I'm way off. Everyone in the area and state for that matter knows he's missing. How come no one has seen him??
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The issue is that the search area is quite large and much of it is densely wooded and sometimes swampy terrain. It isn't an urban environment where he'd be out in the open. I really hope he just emerges from the brush wondering what all the fuss is about!

I drove around there last night on the way back from Cookie's class. I wish I saw something.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

That video is a killer......
I just know he's going to be found!!! To those that believe, pray to St Anthony!!!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Watching/stalking this thread hoping and praying for good news. Haven't posted because there really isn't much to say that hasn't already been said. The video was like a kick in the gut - wrenching. 

I'm kind of glad to hear that the area isn't really urban - I keep worrying about cars and traffic and unscrupulous people and just worrying period.....  

Praying really hard that he stays safe and is found soon.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I just read someone brought a large male golden to police last night right before midnight. They were going to take him to Worchester animal control this morning. They called and it was 2 yellow labs. I think they should go to the shelter not go by a phone call


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

There could be a chance that a kindhearted someone has taken him into their home and that person does not go on Facebook and has not seen the postings yet. One look at him (even muddied and scared) would certainly alert someone that he is loved and well cared for. (My Penny bolted after a lightening storm. We searched everywhere for her. The phone rang and she was spotted at the front entrance of a fine restaurant -- she was greeting everyone as they came in. She was very hungry and was drawn by the food smell.)

Praying for Bond's safe return home very soon.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Bentman2 said:


> 2) someone has taken him in and is caring for him with the intention of keeping him.


Not necessarily, a lot of your rural families (especially farm families) will keep a dog around for around not knowing where or how to locate owners but not wanting to take them to the pound. A lot of farm families don't have tv/internet and may not go into town for a few days at a time where they wouldn't have heard the news about Bond yet. Neither or which would be out of bad intention, rather lack of knowledge so try not to assume poorly about people. We all hope and pray Bond is home soon.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I honestly can not imagine any one in ma., not having tv, but unless it has been on the news a lot, they would not know, I can see though, not seeing it on the internet, so much bad weather here, and going to be fireworks, I sure wish he would be found ,and back with his owner.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm ready for good news, too...those people must be so anxious for that boy...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

oakleysmommy said:


> I just read someone brought a large male golden to police last night right before midnight. They were going to take him to Worchester animal control this morning. They called and it was 2 yellow labs. I think they should go to the shelter not go by a phone call
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Please make sure this information is posted on the Bring Bond Home facebook page!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Eowyn said:


> Not necessarily, a lot of your rural families (especially farm families) will keep a dog around for around not knowing where or how to locate owners but not wanting to take them to the pound. A lot of farm families don't have tv/internet and may not go into town for a few days at a time where they wouldn't have heard the news about Bond yet. Neither or which would be out of bad intention, rather lack of knowledge so try not to assume poorly about people. We all hope and pray Bond is home soon.


This post raised my spirits just a tiny bit. I hadn't thought about it but it's true, not everyone is online daily like we are. I also hadn't thought about people not going to town everyday. Praying, praying, praying.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I posted on his page as well as someone else. I wonder if they called Worcester PD about the large male golden they took in last nite. Shelters can't always tell a golden from a lab etc. Plus he's probably dirty and doesn't look like the pics that are posted. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Subsequently it was posted that one of the volunteers called the Worcester Animal Shelter and the PD brought them 2 yellow labs.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Someone needs to go look at the dogs


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I contacted my former vet in Bellingham today if they had heard. The tech that answered the phone did say that she heard on TV, but nobody has sent them a flyer, she requested one be faxed. The people at the Bond website will be hand delivering one. I really think all the vets and animal places in Bellingham, Medway, Plainville and Cumberland RI should also be given flyers. Anybody in those areas that can do this?


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Continuing to pray and send positive thoughts for the safe return of Bond. I just lit another candle for Bond and everyone working so hard to find him and return him to his people. Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Eowyn said:


> Not necessarily, a lot of your rural families (especially farm families) will keep a dog around for around not knowing where or how to locate owners but not wanting to take them to the pound. A lot of farm families don't have tv/internet and may not go into town for a few days at a time where they wouldn't have heard the news about Bond yet. Neither or which would be out of bad intention, rather lack of knowledge so try not to assume poorly about people. We all hope and pray Bond is home soon.


I have seen this quite often. People assumed the dog was dumped. Wrentham is very affluent town, but are neighborhoods and pockets that are low income. There are also some lake cottages that might not have internet or TV not too far away from where Bond took off.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Eowyn said:


> Not necessarily, a lot of your rural families (especially farm families) will keep a dog around for around not knowing where or how to locate owners but not wanting to take them to the pound. A lot of farm families don't have tv/internet and may not go into town for a few days at a time where they wouldn't have heard the news about Bond yet. Neither or which would be out of bad intention, rather lack of knowledge so try not to assume poorly about people. We all hope and pray Bond is home soon.


I have seen this quite often. People assumed the dog was dumped. Wrentham is very affluent town, but are neighborhoods and pockets that are low income. There are also some lake cottages that might not have internet or TV not too far away from where Bond took off.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

cubbysan said:


> I contacted my former vet in Bellingham today if they had heard. The tech that answered the phone did say that she heard on TV, but nobody has sent them a flyer, she requested one be faxed. The people at the Bond website will be hand delivering one. I really think all the vets and animal places in Bellingham, Medway, Plainville and Cumberland RI should also be given flyers. Anybody in those areas that can do this?


 Good idea. I was just thinking about vet offices today.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

KathyL said:


> Good idea. I was just thinking about vet offices today.


I found the owner of a puppy who followed us home from the field by calling the vet and asking if anyone had reported her missing. 

Get the word to the vets, someone may have called them!


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Vets*

Yes, I had mentioned earlier in a post that the local vets should be made aware of Bond's tattoo number and a picture in case someone brings him by or calls. If someone has Bond and plans to keep him, they will at one point visit a vet. It could be that they do not know about the tattoo and if the vet checks, they can alert animal control. Since Bond did not have tags on, anyone that finds him might think he is a free dog, not knowing any better. I think we have to cover this part in an effort to find Bond.:wavey:


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I also posted I'm thinking with the rain up there today he won't be wandering as much might make it easier to find him? And surrounding vets should be notified if they haven't already. Praying today is the day he comes home 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Praying for Bond & Alley to find thier way home soon. Wish I could be there to help.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I hope the GR Rescues in that area have been contacted also. 

When I was helping a group in my area, the Hotline often received calls about a Golden that had been found or emails were sent to the Rescue's email account.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Darn. I came to check in on this thread today, hoping for good news. I hope they find him soon.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I also wish I could be of help just with all the legwork. I know they are posting flyers but are their neighborhood associations in the area that could distribute flyers to every home. The Findtoto calls are good, but a flyer on the doorstep already has the information and picture.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't know if someone suggested it already, but has anyone warned pet stores? One of the stores where I go to has a lot of clients online and they always send out alerts when a pet is found or lost.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

When we lost a dog (in Switzerland) we paid the post delivery people to put a flyer into everyone's post box with the mail. Our dog was found as the father of the family had a flyer at work in our area and his children found the dog by their house 20 miles away! We think she had been picked up by a car and then dumped as she always cried the whole time in cars (probably drove the thieves mad).


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

oakleysmommy said:


> Someone needs to go look at the dogs
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That a really good point. In my city the shelters are manned with volunteers such as high school kids completing their community service credits working at the shelters. As do those convicted of non-violent crimes all want to work at our animal shelters. Their knowledge of breeds is limited. Being a holiday week most of the administrators are off on vacation.
Physical inspection of the shelters in that area would be a valid idea.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I posted this on his page as they just made an update saying not much going on today. I am sorry I don't understand that. Have they physically gone to shelters in area?? Have they called police who took in a large male golden then shelter says it was 2 labs? How do u confuse a single male dog with two dogs brought in. Are search dogs out today searching woods, under decks of homes etc? I get it they need to get missing dog flyers out but with their last post that's all it seems like they have done. Did they lay his bedding out where they had a lead of someone seeing him? Guess it's easier said than done. But not really


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

rooroch said:


> When we lost a dog (in Switzerland) we paid the post delivery people to put a flyer into everyone's post box with the mail. Our dog was found as the father of the family had a flyer at work in our area and his children found the dog by their house 20 miles away! We think she had been picked up by a car and then dumped as she always cried the whole time in cars (probably drove the thieves mad).



If u follow on fb you should post what you did!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I read the most recent post to say that they have no new leads and are discouraged that after a week of searching, and all the best efforts of everyone involved, the have not found Bond. 

It seems to me that these people who are volunteering their time and resources on the ground in the search area deserve support from those of us thousands of miles away. I, for one, appreciate and admire every person who has worked to find this lost Golden Retriever.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Unfortunately the USPS mail carriers can't do that unless:
1. First class postage is affixed
2. The flyer meets USPS mailing requirements
3. If there is a non profit org. willing to apply for a permit for these flyers to gain either permit or bulk rates. Would take about 10 working days for the permit to be approved.

The volunteers could go to every house with a flyer and somehow put it in the door of each house. Nothing in the mailboxes or slots. It's a federal offense. Mailboxes and slots are federal property.

It seems as though the search is relying heavily on social media. Hope they made the right call.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I think a lost dog would be hunkered down in today's weather. 

There are 2 lost goldens, both much loved, both from outstanding lines, both lost in rural and affluent areas, within a few hours drive of each other (Bond & Alley). This is dividing the volunteers and teams, and is not even taking into consideration the efforts involved in locating all the additional dogs lost due to fireworks. 

I also know that there is a LOT more that goes on behind the scenes than is discussed for public knowledge so please, keep thinking positive thoughts, put it out in the Universe (or pray or however you think of these things) to both Alley and Bond that they are actively being searched for and it is safe for them to let the searchers know where they are.

The searchers are experts in their fields and know the best practices to bring these dogs safely home if at all possible. Keep it positive folks, everyone is trying their very best for the best possible outcome ...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I have to agree with physically checking the Shelters daily. 

I agree, we all need to keep praying and stay positive that Bond and Alley are found safe and returned to their families.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

This is heartbreaking, prayers continuing in the UK that both Bond and Alley will be found safe and sound.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Shame that it is very complicated to get flyers delivered by the post man in the US. The Swiss have a special service for this and it is not too expensive.

I agree that vets and dog rescue places are very important contacts. Is this area a farming area? Are there places were local farmers go regularly to deliver produce? We put up flyers and posters in all the cheese making places where the farmers delivered milk daily.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

oakleysmommy said:


> If u follow on fb you should post what you did!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am not on fb - sorry


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I hope he's okay. It's supposed to be raining really hard in that area and there are flood warnings a little south of there. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

A detailed update has been posted on the Bring Bond Home Facebook Page.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

People in the. FB comments are asking whether or not anyone has followed up personally on the report of the male golden retriever turned into police-it was reported that it was 2 labs rather than 1 golden. I suggested that people message the page directly rather than bury stuff like that in with 100+ other comments which might easily be missed. I don't know any of the details of that dog but if anyone does, maybe message the page with the relevant facts just to ensure that they have in fact seen the info.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Max's Dad said:


> A detailed update has been posted on the Bring Bond Home Facebook Page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Because they think he is scared and in survival mode.
Here is a website that explains it
Shy Dog Strategies | Lost Dogs of America


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Jennifer1 said:


> Because they think he is scared and in survival mode.


Oh, okay. I can see their reasoning, but my sister's friend's dog had been missing for almost a week. She ran out of those trees so fast, straight to one of the volunteers. I guess every dog is different.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sightings and possible leads need to be *called* in -- the FB pages are not continuously monitored and hours can pass before a tip on the FB page is noticed.

The searchers need to move quickly when they have a sighting and the area should not be flooded with people; posting a possible location if the dog is still loose can be dangerous for the missing dog ...



Jennifer1 said:


> I suggested that people message the page directly rather than bury stuff like that in with 100+ other comments which might easily be missed. I don't know any of the details of that dog but if anyone does, maybe message the page with the relevant facts just to ensure that they have in fact seen the info.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here are some of the things that have been done, this is from the update on Thurs., July 3rd on Bond's FB page-

Our findtoto.com search was expanded and we have reached ~1500 homes in the area

We fielded calls reporting possible sightings, nothing concrete came in 

Close to 1000 fliers were hung in the area 

Laminated signs were hung in strategic locations

A few strategically placed feeding stations with trail cams were reset up in locations recommended by our professional team 

We created a twitter account @BManthorne and are actively using #BringBondHome

We created the Bond video which we would encourage you to watch, it truly captures the amazing dog that is Bond


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Praying for good news today.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Listening to all the fireworks going off last night I couldn't help but think of Bond and Alley. I hope their area has better weather today and some positive leads.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Jennifer1 said:


> People in the. FB comments are asking whether or not anyone has followed up personally on the report of the male golden retriever turned into police-it was reported that it was 2 labs rather than 1 golden. I suggested that people message the page directly rather than bury stuff like that in with 100+ other comments which might easily be missed. I don't know any of the details of that dog but if anyone does, maybe message the page with the relevant facts just to ensure that they have in fact seen the info.



I sent them a message. They checked the shelter physically. It was a female. She was reunited with her owners. Praying bond is found today! I'm thinking he's probably not even in the area they are searching any longer. It's been a week. They move fast. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bond*



oakleysmommy said:


> I sent them a message. They checked the shelter physically. It was a female. She was reunited with her owners. Praying bond is found today! I'm thinking he's probably not even in the area they are searching any longer. It's been a week. They move fast.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Praying Bond is found safe and sound and soon!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Come on, Bond!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sunrise said:


> Sightings and possible leads need to be *called* in -- the FB pages are not continuously monitored and hours can pass before a tip on the FB page is noticed.
> 
> The searchers need to move quickly when they have a sighting and the area should not be flooded with people; posting a possible location if the dog is still loose can be dangerous for the missing dog ...


 I had sent a message on the Facebook page about a vet in the area that did not get a flyer, and they responded pretty fast that they would deliver one there. So they are monitoring and responding to the private messages, I would be afraid that in FB posts, something important might be lost too.

I hope he did not go further into hiding with all the rain and fireworks.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

My fear is that he's not even in Worcester any longer just hoping enough word is out there. I did call YGRR and left a message. Wish I were there to help. I read a few volunteers are going to surrounding shelters this morning. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Hopefully, he is not still wandering and has been taken in by a kind person that hasn't yet seen the flyers, etc. Let's keep praying for the very best outcome ...


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I called Cumberland RI animal control no Goldens but have heard about Bond. Stay at home mom I'm bored so may as well try to help!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

I really thought he would be home by now. Still sending positive thoughts.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

KathyL said:


> Listening to all the fireworks going off last night I couldn't help but think of Bond and Alley. I hope their area has better weather today and some positive leads.


At least Alley is found and safe. Here's hoping that Bond shows up today!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Wonder if search teams are trying to lure him like they did Alley


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Uav*

One thing that occurred to me last night was, since the search team has left, Carol might consider a drone (unmanned aerial vehicle) to help locate Bond. These personal drones ($1000) are very common and there must be 100's of people in the area that have them that would be more than happy to assist her. These things can search a large area in less than an hour and would be great for use in the area where Bond was lost. These guys that have them would more than be happy to assist in finding Bond. :wavey:


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Bentman2 said:


> One thing that occurred to me last night was, since the search team has left, Carol might consider a drone (unmanned aerial vehicle) to help locate Bond. These personal drones ($1000) are very common and there must be 100's of people in the area that have them that would be more than happy to assist her. These things can search a large area in less than an hour and would be great for use in the area where Bond was lost. These guys that have them would more than be happy to assist in find Bond. :wavey:



Great idea! Are you on Facebook?? Send a private message? Another thing I'm thinking is they really need to search all the woods and swamps again. He may be hurt in there. Just flood the woods and swamps. Lay article of clothing food etc. They don't update much so it's hard to tell what they're doing 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

The fact that Alley was found unharmed today gives me hope for Bond. Please boy, show yourself!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## skeetie (Oct 27, 2008)

*Great idea*



Bentman2 said:


> One thing that occurred to me last night was, since the search team has left, Carol might consider a drone (unmanned aerial vehicle) to help locate Bond. These personal drones ($1000) are very common and there must be 100's of people in the area that have them that would be more than happy to assist her. These things can search a large area in less than an hour and would be great for use in the area where Bond was lost. These guys that have them would more than be happy to assist in finding Bond. :wavey:


I was watching a news segment yesterday about the drones, and thought the same idea for finding Bond. Great idea if they can access that technology.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I am going tomorrow with an in heat bitch... Hopefully it will help. Also bringing food and water. I am so sad for Carol... Love my Bond girl, Gabby, want more people to get Bond pups...


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Sally's Mom said:


> I am going tomorrow with an in heat bitch... Hopefully it will help. Also bringing food and water. I am so sad for Carol... Love my Bond girl, Gabby, want more people to get Bond pups...



Something is telling me to look in the woods he may be stuck in there. Please check the woods/swamps. Keep posted


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

The fact that they found Alley today shows there is still hope. They went missing the same day.
I hope they get a sighting so they know were to concentrate their efforts.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

oakleysmommy said:


> Something is telling me to look in the woods he may be stuck in there. Please check the woods/swamps. Keep posted
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Unfortunately, in that area there is so much woods, swamps and lakes.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

We've had dogs found here after weeks missing in the canyons and mountains around here. Because of the lay of the land it is common for there to be long periods of time without sightings. We just need him to be seen by someone so they can get a better idea of where to look!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Let today bring good news! A lot of people mentioned using a drone. Carols voice on a microphone or walking the woods talking. Fingers crossed 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Sally's Mom said:


> I am going tomorrow with an in heat bitch... Hopefully it will help. Also bringing food and water. I am so sad for Carol... Love my Bond girl, Gabby, want more people to get Bond pups...


Mac and I will be at "The Bond Dog Wash Fundraiser " At Indya's Scrub A Dog Spa Shop today ...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bond*

Praying that Bond is found and the sweet girl might just do the trick!!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Praying once again Bond will find way home today safe & sound.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

If they had even 1 sighting of him it would help setting up a perimeter. I'm starting to think someone has him. I just hope he's safe


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenBoyV (Feb 15, 2013)

I keep checking for good news. For now, I will continue my prayers that he is found safe and sound!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Hoping today is the day!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

GoldenBoyV said:


> I keep checking for good news. For now, I will continue my prayers that he is found safe and sound!


I think they did have sightings at the beginning of the week, and the search dogs did prove them, but it does not sound like there have been any more.

I really hope they expand the area of their search.

This is all I think about these days. I am very frustrated because I used to live there, but now live 1500 miles away, otherwise I would be there helping.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Bond is on my mind constantly. I think the drone is an excellent idea. When someone is lost in the woods here, they immediately send out the helicopters. I personally think he's still in the woods somewhere.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Jessie'sGirl said:


> Bond is on my mind constantly. I think the drone is an excellent idea. When someone is lost in the woods here, they immediately send out the helicopters. I personally think he's still in the woods somewhere.



I agree. Sent them a message to flood the woods I have a weird feeling. 
Also homes outside of the wooded areas that may not have tv or computer access 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, I hope bringing in the girl in heat today works! I keep coming back to this thread hoping to see a big FOUND in the subject line. I hope today is the day they find him.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Sweet Girl said:


> Oh, I hope bringing in the girl in heat today works! I keep coming back to this thread hoping to see a big FOUND in the subject line. I hope today is the day they find him.



It has to be today it just has to be. This is heartbreaking it's all I think about. I'm glued to fb and the forum. Makes me sick thinking someone may have him and not returning him


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm thinking the same as Jessie'sGirl. Bond is the first thing I think of when I wake up and I'm thinking about him as I fall asleep. And I also believe he is in the woods. I doubt anyone has him because it sounds like he is not a dog who would be running up to people he doesn't know.

In Wisconsin, one of the rescues had a dog take off and they were not able to find her. Low and behold about a year and a half or so later they received a call from the Lake Geneva Water Patrol. They found the dog just swimming in the lake and she still had her WAAGR tag on! An unbelievable and happy ending. So I hope and pray and believe Bond is out there and just needs to be found. 

Good luck to all working the search today.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Prayers continuing in the UK that they find Bond safe today.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

One thing that concerns me is the heavy rain they just had in that area. Would probably wash away a lot of scents, both for Bond to find his way back and for the tracking dogs to find him. 
I know Jess can sniff his way back when we're in the woods. All I have go say is" let's go back". So Bond, please, " go back" !


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

I keep thinking about Bond as well. Sending positive thoughts and prayers out there. I think we may have to have a forum party once he is found. We will all sleep more soundly knowing he's home.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Cracker Barrel -*

This map will show up what the search team is up against. The Cracker Barrel is the building with the knife and fort on it. The green area is all the trees of the woods surrounding the restaurant. It is a large area to spot a dog. The use of a drone would help spot Bond if he were to be out roaming around. As I mentioned earlier, anyone in the area having a small drone would love to help because it would put their skills to use. :wavey:

http://goo.gl/maps/G6wD3


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Bentman2 said:


> This map will show up what the search team is up against. The Cracker Barrel is the building with the knife and fort on it. The green area is all the trees of the woods surrounding the restaurant. It is a large area to spot a dog. The use of a drone would help spot Bond if he were to be out roaming around. As I mentioned earlier, anyone in the area having a small drone would love to help because it would put their skills to use. :wavey:
> 
> http://goo.gl/maps/G6wD3



Quite a few comments using a drone. I hope they can get one!

Are you on FB? You can send them private message with this picture. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

As worried as we are, I can only imagine how his family feels, I sure hope they find him,and he is okay!!!!


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I don't know much about drones - are they quiet or do they make a noise? I know my little dog goes berserk if there are balloons or those advertising blimps going overhead. I just hope this poor boy is found or makes it home soon. I wonder if they are spreading the word to shelters and police departments along the route home to NH. I hope so. I'm saying prayers every day for him.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

wjane said:


> I don't know much about drones - are they quiet or do they make a noise? I know my little dog goes berserk if there are balloons or those advertising blimps going overhead. I just hope this poor boy is found or makes it home soon. I wonder if they are spreading the word to shelters and police departments along the route home to NH. I hope so. I'm saying prayers every day for him.


Drones are almost always battery powered and they are only about the size of a shoe box, but not square and make little noise. In fact one being 100 ft in the air would hardly be seen or heard. They also contain cameras which can take videos. An aerial view would allow the user to see a lot of area in a short time. This would be the best way to spot Bond provided he is not resting in the dense woods. We just have to continue to pray that he shows himself out.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

If anyone knows anyone with a drone, maybe message the searches and offer it? Explain it to them because I too was thinking it was something large that would make noise which would be counter-productive.
Hopefully Carol is going out in the early predawn hours and the hours just after sunset, since I believe those are the hours that most skiddish animals would come out to find water/food


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Went to the Scrub a Dog Spa Fundraiser for Bond and met Indya.... She is awesome and so is her new digs ! Thanks Indya and everyone else who has helped Carol no matter how big or small ...every effort was just wonderful and appreciated ....


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I may have missed a similar idea somewhere in this thread however, here is what our GR Rescue put out recently. Has this been tried or is it feasible?









Keeping a candle burning for Bond's safe return.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Bentman2 said:


> This map will show up what the search team is up against. The Cracker Barrel is the building with the knife and fort on it. The green area is all the trees of the woods surrounding the restaurant. It is a large area to spot a dog. The use of a drone would help spot Bond if he were to be out roaming around. As I mentioned earlier, anyone in the area having a small drone would love to help because it would put their skills to use. :wavey:
> 
> http://goo.gl/maps/G6wD3


This is incorrect. The Cracker Barrel Restaurant is on the other side of town with the Wrentham Outlets. I am only correcting you in case people want to go in person to help.  I never thought about that before and wonder how many other people think the same thing. Although they should look there too and pass flyers around there, because many people from out of town shop there.

Bond went missing from Emerald St, the Cracker Barrel Fairgrounds. The area also used to be known for the Wrentham State School which is on the property by a different name. The area has three lakes, a lot woods, and busy roads and train tracks all within a mile. Last time I was in that area five years ago, the State School itself had many abandoned buildings on its campus. My husband and brother used to work there, and there are also tunnels that are closed off. He can be hiding even right in front of them. 

Across the street there is a loam / mulch company, with sheds and piles of loam and mulch, who knows what else - all places that you could look a million times and maybe not find him if he were hiding there.

I have contacted them and asked that they record Carol's voice, have her read a story or sing, and play it in areas that they are searching. They got back to me immediately and were going to do that.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Yaichi's Mom said:


> I may have missed a similar idea somewhere in this thread however, here is what our GR Rescue put out recently. Has this been tried or is it feasible?
> 
> View attachment 411953
> 
> ...



I sent all these ideas to them in private message 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Cubbysan- I mentioned using a drone, carols clothing and searching first thing early morning and dusk as well. I feel like a pain mentioning ideas to them. They do get right back to you though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Yaichi's Mom said:


> I may have missed a similar idea somewhere in this thread however, here is what our GR Rescue put out recently. Has this been tried or is it feasible?
> 
> View attachment 411953
> 
> ...


I mentioned that same thing back on page 3 of the thread.

That tip worked for me every time. It is part of why folks are telling everyone to back off.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Can't open it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Every best effort and method is certainly being used to find him, and there will be a great shout going up when they do! There are so many praying and sitting on pins and needles ... most of all, his family and handler. What emotions they must be going through with all this. They need to hear something positive -- a sighting or something -- very soon! Waiting to hear good news very soon...


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Tosh's Legacy said:


> Every best effort and method is certainly being used to find him, and there will be a great shout going up when they do! There are so many praying and sitting on pins and needles ... most of all, his family and handler. What emotions they must be going through with all this. They need to hear something positive -- a sighting or something -- very soon! Waiting to hear good news very soon...



A sighting would be such a relief!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

They had 3 diff sightings on tues/weds! Just updated his sight 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

So,sad and worried for Carol. Love my Bond girl, Gabby and want to see more Bond kids born in the future. So hard and so difficult.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> So,sad and worried for Carol. Love my Bond girl, Gabby and want to see more Bond kids born in the future. So hard and so difficult.


Did you end up going down there today?


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Just wanted everyone to know the dog wash fundraiser went off superbly .... Indya and her team of volunteers did a great job and raised some great contributions ... A heart felt Thank-You to everyone... contributors and volunteers alike ....


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Just a Monday morning "Bump"


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Having a good feeling today! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Can someone in the loop please ask if:

Underneath pavilions and/or stage like structures have been searched - with a flashlight - in case Bond is seeking shelter?

Thanks


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I cannot imagine how heartbreaking this must be. I truly wish he could be found soon. This is a long thread and I wish all the posts from here on would be ones of only congratulations he was found. I can only wish this will happen.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Still not home??? I hope he is found soon.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

This morning I took Tess for her therapy dog visit to our local hospital. One of the patients looked at Tess and said: "is she the same breed as that beautiful dog that is missing in Massachusetts?" So news gets around...if only someone would check in who actually saw him...


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm not liking that there haven't been any recent sightings of him.  I know that can mean a bunch of various things. I just want him back where he belongs like everyone else does.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

He's got to be hiding somewhere. I've sent many PM to them after gathering others ideas etc. I hope he's found today. One woman saw a pic of lost male golden in CT. She sent the team a pic. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

This is a real eye opener...Woody got away from me not to long ago with his buddy. It almost happened within the blink of an eye. I spent 5 hours looking for the two them. Finally at 11:30pm, while I was home making new flyers my front door pushed open and in walked Woody. I'd left all my gates open and the front door ajar just in case he found his way home, thankfully he did. They'd both been sprayed by a skunk but they were fine.

I live in the mountains so I'm sure there plenty of distractions for these two. I can't even begin to think what it would have been like had he not shown up that evening. I learned a lot that night and I've learned a lot through this thread. Be prepared! Even with very good recall things happen.

My heart goes out to Carol. With everything she's done, everything, Bond still hasn't been found. I realize now that to have a dog missing like this isn't all that unusual and on a more positive note when the search is continued with the determination and perseverance shown here a reunion is generally the rule.

I agree with Rob, let's get Bond home and turn this thread into a victory, atta boy thread!

Pete & Woody


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am scared he might be hurt, or getting weak with no food.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

goldensrbest said:


> I am scared he might be hurt, or getting weak with no food.



Me too but where he was last seen there's water and food. I'm praying today is the day and we get great news on his page!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

It is really scary to know he is so scared, he is a show dog,so exposed to a lot of sounds and sights, my dogs are not, so how scared would they be, I just wish he would be found.


----------



## skeetie (Oct 27, 2008)

inge said:


> This morning I took Tess for her therapy dog visit to our local hospital. One of the patients looked at Tess and said: "is she the same breed as that beautiful dog that is missing in Massachusetts?" So news gets around...if only someone would check in who actually saw him...


That is so great to hear, words is really getting out there....very encouraging.... Come on Bond help us find you just a little bit.


----------



## SweetPeaGold (Apr 12, 2013)

oakleysmommy said:


> Me too but where he was last seen there's water and food. I'm praying today is the day and we get great news on his page!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What kind of food do you think is available ? I wouldn't assume this guy can hunt effectively. Trash can rummaging maybe ?  SO worried about this poor boy...checking his page daily.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Rob's GRs said:


> I cannot imagine how heartbreaking this must be. I truly wish he could be found soon. This is a long thread and I wish all the posts from here on would be ones of only congratulations he was found. I can only wish this will happen.



:crossfing AMEN :crossfing


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Just keep praying he will show himself. Waiting for some news


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

This just breaks my heart. I just keep thinking about him out there all alone. Come on Buddy! Show yourself.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

They posted an update to their FB page (sorry, I can't just copy and paste in my phone). 
They said still no sightings from the cameras but they had a tracking dog on site today that DID find his scent. They will update more tomorrow with what has been done and what needs to be done.

Does anyone know if there is a way to tell how fresh the scent is?


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Dogs will hunt if they are hungry - they will hunt even if they aren't hungry. It's what dogs do. My girl that I just adopted is 7 and lived with an elderly woman prior to my adopting her. I can't imagine that she was used for hunting but just last week there was a rabbit in my garden and somehow she managed to grab this rabbit through deer netting and it was a goner . She did drop it when I asked her to drop. I have no doubt that Bond will be able to find creatures to eat out in the woods. Saying my prayers for his safe return.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I am so sorry to see that Bond has still not yet been found. Glad that there's progress being made though.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Disappointed and sad I really thought today would be it. I pray he's safe I pray he's not hurt. Just want him to be seen by someone anyone. A guy posted last night he heard a large dog was baying in the woods. He was upset and told the searchers he would not help them because the searchers said no to him going there with 2 spaniels In heat. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

No matter how long it may take, the family should NOT lose hope. Remember the case recently of the dog that was found after being alone in the wilderness for 2 years. Dogs are survivors. Bond WILL come home, it's just a matter of time.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

oakleysmommy said:


> Disappointed and sad I really thought today would be it. I pray he's safe I pray he's not hurt. Just want him to be seen by someone anyone. A guy posted last night he heard a large dog was baying in the woods. He was upset and told the searchers he would not help them because the searchers said no to him going there with 2 spaniels In heat.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The searchers probably did not want Bond to be part of creating Comfort Retrievers which are a spaniel / retriever hybrid. Did the guy sound like he was in Wrentham?


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

I keep checking everyday hoping to hear good news


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

cubbysan said:


> The searchers probably did not want Bond to be part of creating Comfort Retrievers which are a spaniel / retriever hybrid. Did the guy sound like he was in Wrentham?



Yes he was in Wrenthem. He actually went to the fund raiser the day before. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

When we went hunting we use "Buck" lure... maybe there is a golden in heat that they could use !!!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Mac'sdad said:


> When we went hunting we use "Buck" lure... maybe there is a golden in heat that they could use !!!



Think they brought a few females in heat. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Praying today is the day. I can't start my work day untill I check in here first.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I hold my breath every day when I come here.. hoping to see a big FOUND in the thread title. Alas. 

Did the searchers go into the area where the guy with the spaniels in heat heard the dog baying in the woods? I mean, why not let the guy go in with the females on leash. Obviously, he wasn't going in with the intention of getting his dogs pregnant. But they might have lured Bond out, no?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bond*

Praying Bond is found safe and sound!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I keep hoping for good news!

Did the guy at least tell them where he heard the dog baying?
I can understand their concern. If Bond is skiddish, any unfamiliar person could be considered a threat which keeps him longer in his survival mode.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Please, god let bond be found, not hurt, and fine.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

cubbysan said:


> The searchers probably did not want Bond to be part of creating Comfort Retrievers which are a spaniel / retriever hybrid.


They are not spaniel/retriever hybrids. They are spaniel/retriever mixes. Hybrids are what you get when you cross 2 different _species_ not 2 different breeds. The name "Comfort Retrievers" is a fancy name for a mutt.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

They really need a drone. I mentioned it numerous times sent messages and no response. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

oakleysmommy said:


> They really need a drone. I mentioned it numerous times sent messages and no response.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I have sent a PM to Carol about using a Drone. I have sent her some information on getting one and even contacted a group about the use of one. I posted a request on the drone forum www.diydrones.com to see if anyone is interested and if so, to call Carol directly. So, that might be in the works soon.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

They need as many volunteers as they can get in the area to comb the woods. I understand it's heavily wooded there but I feel he's there. 

Drone is a great idea. I just wonder all the canopy from trees if it will show much. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

I feel like with that many volunteers they should as mentioned above just all walk through those woods. Basically make a 360 degree circle with people from where he ran away and all walk in a straight line out as far as possible in 1 day. Then again the following day so on and so forth. Then you could also have people start miles away and walk back towards the site. I get the feeling that they are not doing anything like that, and just leaving it up to the tracking team to search. Im sure the pros know what they are doing. I just want this poor boy found already.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

migs said:


> I feel like with that many volunteers they should as mentioned above just all walk through those woods. Basically make a 360 degree circle with people from where he ran away and all walk in a straight line out as far as possible in 1 day. Then again the following day so on and so forth. Then you could also have people start miles away and walk back towards the site. I get the feeling that they are not doing anything like that, and just leaving it up to the tracking team to search. Im sure the pros know what they are doing. I just want this poor boy found already.



I agree completely. I just wrote on Facebook this same thing. Get as many people as you can and cover every inch of those woods. I just have this weird feeling. The more people out there the more eyes to see something. Even if he runs. Atleast he's been spotted. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

They don't want people searching for him because they are concerned that it will make him more afraid and cause him to run farther away or go deeper into cover.


> Even when approached or called by an owner/good Samaritan the dog is instinctively fearful and runs away from the “threat” often leading to the person chasing the dog. Each time something like this happens it increases the dog’s level of fear towards people. When this behavior is being exhibited the dog is said to be in feral, survival or flight mode. The dog will do whatever it needs to do to escape the threat whether that be disappearing into the woods or frantically running into traffic. Unfortunately that is when they make poor choices.


â€œFeral, Survival or Flightâ€� Mode â€“ What Does That Mean? | Lost Dogs of America

They are taking the advice of the tracking team to keep people away. They want the area to settle down so that Bond will come out when he feels comfortable. That is what will lead to more sightings and have an area to start looking again.
With that said, I hope that his actual family is out there looking for him


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

It makes sense I guess. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

It is counter-intuitive, but it has been proven to be true by the professionals I guess.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Jennifer1 said:


> It is counter-intuitive, but it has been proven to be true by the professionals I guess.



It's hard to understand because I know my Goldens would run up to anyone happily. But....I guess it's not the same after being lost for this amount of time. They become fearful and feral. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think the reason why they are pulling back the volunteers is because without meaning to sometimes people wind up chasing after a dog and moving him out of the range he would otherwise stay in. 

I had an experience a year or two ago when a neighbor's pit bull mix was down on the main road. I imagined the dog getting smacked by a car and went down there to herd him back up to our neighborhood and to safety. Wound up chasing the dog despite myself and then I couldn't imagine just leaving him out there, so I chased behind the dog 5 miles or so away from our neighborhood. The dog ran through backyards, went swimming in the area lakes, tried going into houses with people who chased him away or yelled at him (I yelled at them to stop), chased chickens around through the yards we passed through, found neighborhood dogs to play with - and kept going further and further away from the neighborhood where his owners were searching for him. 

End of the story - only way we caught him was pulling a minivan up with the side door open and the dog ran up and hopped in. Very friendly dog, curled up in my lap the way home... but he did not want to come to me the whole time I followed him and watched for a chance to catch him. 

Odds are Bond's the same way. If he's had people chasing him off or spooking him once... he's probably avoiding going right up to people now. Doesn't mean he's shy or suddenly not friendly. 

Other thing too - we had a deer living in our backyard over 2 winters before it moved on (or got hit by a car somewhere). We never knew because it would come up to the yard to nest down during the night and be gone at first light in the morning. I had a neighbor who had a clearer view of our back yard than we do by the house (alpine hill between the house and the far back) tell us. We had no clue. <- I think that tells you that somebody might have Bond sleeping in their yard at night and moving on out before they get up in the morning... and its a matter of timing and luck catching sight of him.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Mac is just like his brother Bond .... startles easily ... but only when something comes into hearing range that he didn't expect or from behind that he did know was coming .... I used to bring my other golden to the gun range with me while I fired a few rounds and there was no problem ....when I stopped for about 6 month ...he wanted NO part of the loud bangs ....if they are use to quiet surroundings.... loud noises or unexpected situations upset them ! Mac is pretty much the same as my Nuggett was but not as bad !!!!!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Mac'sdad said:


> Mac is just like his brother Bond .... startles easily ... but only when something comes into hearing range that he didn't expect or from behind that he did know was coming .... I used to bring my other golden to the gun range with me while I fired a few rounds and there was no problem ....when I stopped for about 6 month ...he wanted NO part of the loud bangs ....if they are use to quiet surroundings.... loud noises or unexpected situations upset them ! Mac is pretty much the same as my Nuggett was but not as bad !!!!!



Thank you for clarifying. I sit here as an outsider just thinking of different ways. He will be found!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I wonder if they brought some children to the area, if he would feel less threatened.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

cubbysan said:


> I wonder if they brought some children to the area, if he would feel less threatened.



I sent them all these ideas. They responded that they are working on all of it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It is hard to believe he is not home yet. I am sick to my stomach about it.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

New update. Dogs tracked him to specific area. They put cameras up and told not to go there a few days. Hoping he shows his face!! So good news today. The waiting is hardest. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

That is going to be a long couple of days


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Please come home and make my 60th birthday the best EVER !!!!!


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

Im getting married Friday- Bond home would be a WONDERFUL present as well


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Prayers continuing that Bond is found safe.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It is so encouraging he is still out and about.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Joining the hopes and wishes that Bond is found safe and sound!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Praying again this morning for Bonds safe return.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Come on, Bond!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Continuing to pray for Bond and his return home.

My Rindy escaped from the backyard of her previous owner's home when a gate was left open. She was lost in the city for two weeks before she was finally spotted. It took a while to "catch" her because she is quite a skittish girl and has some fear issues. They finally had to set a trap and lure her with food. She was quite skinny once she was found, but otherwise safe and healthy. I am hoping and praying the same result for Bond, safe and healthy, and am thinking positive thoughts about him today!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Please let today be the day...


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

They had an animal communicator. She said he's alive close by and scared. Also very dirty. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Finding Bond's scent in a particular location is good because they are able to concentrate their efforts to one area. I hope the camera's are set where they can pick up some pictures of him and lure him in. I just hope someone isn't walking in that area and unknowingly spooks him that he moves. I continue to wish, hope, pray.

And a Happy Birthday to Mac'sDad and congratulations to Bosn'sMom!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Between a wedding and a birthday he's going to be found any day now. Happy birthday Mac's dad and congrats Bosn'sMom!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Any new news?


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Ljilly28 said:


> Any new news?



Nothing yet. He was on the news though. I'm wondering with the cameras they have set up if they can watch it from a computer. As they said they can't go to that area for a few days


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for keeping us updated !


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

oakleysmommy said:


> Nothing yet. He was on the news though. I'm wondering with the cameras they have set up if they can watch it from a computer. As they said they can't go to that area for a few days
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They are most likely trail cams. They take pictures of movement. You have to download the pictures from a SD card in the camera.


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

abradshaw71 said:


> They are most likely trail cams. They take pictures of movement. You have to download the pictures from a SD card in the camera.


_They should put an Eye-Fi camera card in there so they can get the pictures in real time!!!_

Never mind... apparently in order for Eye-Fi to work, your smart device must be in close range.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

No news yet tonight


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm not understanding why Carol can't go to the area he's supposed to be? Why can't she go alone and just softly call his name? They are waiting a few days to check camera. By then he could be wandered off. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I agree with you oakleysmommy,,,,,,I'd be there calling his name all night if I thought he was in the area. Why wait days knowing he may be hungry and thirsty!!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

murphy1 said:


> I agree with you oakleysmommy,,,,,,I'd be there calling his name all night if I thought he was in the area. Why wait days knowing he may be hungry and thirsty!!


They wouldn't be able to keep me out.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Positive thoughts and prayers your way, Bond.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Prayers continuing, please let today be the day that Bond is found safe.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

murphy1 said:


> I agree with you oakleysmommy,,,,,,I'd be there calling his name all night if I thought he was in the area. Why wait days knowing he may be hungry and thirsty!!



I know they have their reasons but carol is his owner he won't run from her or stay hiding out of fear if she called his name. Just doesn't make sense. I asked them that question last night. Need to check if they replied. 
I just sent them a PM. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

They seem to know what they are doing in every way. If he has a fracture or porcupine quills or any of 100 things, that instinct to den down and hide is very strong. It makes sense to me that they wants peace and the environment under control, so he doesnt spook and go further.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I would be flat out of my mind. I keep hoping for good news...


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Another Prayer going out for Bond & Carol. I'm like you Noreaster I'd be going crazy.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

They responded. They are listening to experts and very close to their goal


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Prayers that today is the day Bond is found and returned to his owner. 

It's amazing the amount of support from so many people even around the world in other countries.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

oakleysmommy said:


> I'm not understanding why Carol can't go to the area he's supposed to be? Why can't she go alone and just softly call his name? They are waiting a few days to check camera. By then he could be wandered off.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I also don't really understand this, I would think if he heard her voice,he would come to her.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

goldensrbest said:


> I also don't really understand this, I would think if he heard her voice,he would come to her.



I think it is more complicated than that. They've posted an article or two on FB explaining why lost dogs won't recognize their owners when they are on the run. There is something going on in their brain as they deal with surviving on their own, and especially if they are already spooked or nervous, any human may cause them to flee. By putting up cameras and lures and traps, and then leaving the area, they have a better chance of catching him and not scaring him away. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

My sister's dog was lost in the hills behind our house. We spotted him and he saw her and as she called softly to him he ran from her. It was like his brain was on overload, he was so frantic he wasn't thinking. He actually finally came to us because he saw my golden. I am praying for a good day today.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

I know that they are not doing it the way most of us would and it is frustrating, but they are working with experts who know what they are doing. Carol has to be exhausted and under a ton of stress and she is the only person who knows Bond well enough to make the best decisions. Could we all quit complaining that they are not doing it our way? Could all of us please stop pm'ing saying that they are doing it wrong or suggesting people go in and look for Bond? Carol has to be discouraged, and having people constantly on her back telling her she is doing it wrong is only making it harder and it is not going to help anything. I am sure she is dying to go in there after him herself but she needs to trust the experts in this.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

A few years ago there was a toy dog that got lost in Newport RI area. This was during the winter. For about 8 weeks, he was sighted and followed and nobody could catch him. Finally it was discovered that he had found a cemetery and a barn to hide out. He would go between the two places. They called the owner, and she tried for about a weeke to get him no luck. Finally, they brought one of his dog friends to the site, and he came running out to greet him and jumped into the owner's car.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I've seen this with my own eyes--my hound mix Jack used to be an impressive escape artist in his younger years and when he was out in the woods on a scent he was in a totally different world. One time I tracked him down and grabbed his collar as he raced by and he whipped around with ZERO recognition of who or what I was, and this is a dog who loved me at first sight and is totally a mama's boy. There was a distant look in his eyes I've never forgotten--at the moment, he was all instinct and all animal.

C'mon Bond...time to come home!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I've heard stories also of lost scared dogs not recognizing their owners voices. What I've read that they recommend owners do if they see their lost dog is to sit down sideways to the dog (not looking directly at them) silently. The dog will smell the owner and that sense of smell can penetrate the scared brain enough to get the dog to cautiously approach the owner.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Eowyn said:


> I know that they are not doing it the way most of us would and it is frustrating, but they are working with experts who know what they are doing. Carol has to be exhausted and under a ton of stress and she is the only person who knows Bond well enough to make the best decisions. Could we all quit complaining that they are not doing it our way? Could all of us please stop pm'ing saying that they are doing it wrong or suggesting people go in and look for Bond? Carol has to be discouraged, and having people constantly on her back telling her she is doing it wrong is only making it harder and it is not going to help anything. I am sure she is dying to go in there after him herself but she needs to trust the experts in this.


I don't think anyone is criticizing Carol, we're just saying that we would have a very difficult time doing what the experts are saying.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

That makes sense--if I remember my long-ago anatomy classes correctly, the sense of smell is tied into a much older and more primal part of the brain, which is why memories are triggered in humans by scent more than sight or hearing. So when you consider how scent-oriented dogs are by comparison...


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I think we are not complaining, just worried about this dog, you naturally wonder why this or that is not being done, I know I would be crazy , if he were my dog,i am sure carol is just beyond worried.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

"We all" are not PMing or complaining, we are discussing on a discussion board. 

If people never question anything no one would learn anything new. I'm sure it's hard fielding all the questions from people with good intentions and giving what they feel is helpful advise, but that is part of asking for help, emotionally, physically or monetarily.

C'mon Bond, it's time to show yourself and come home!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Just rereading posts and rethinking: All of us are wishing the best outcome for Carol. I would be out of my mind, if I were in her situation. I think we all become more thin-skinned when we are hurting emotionally -- we are taking her hurt as our hurt and may be misreading others good intentions to help her as criticisms. Everyone has very valid points and suggestions. Personally, I would value everyone's help, but at the same time would not want to be bombarded with PMs; someone else may want the help and wouldn't mind being bombarded with PMs. Regardless, we are all on her side and want to see Bond found today!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I want Bond to be found safe and sound and give a whole new meaning to "Gotcha Day"


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

As always good thoughts and prayers for Bond and Carol's reunion.



oakleysmommy said:


> I'm wondering with the cameras they have set up if they can watch it from a computer. As they said they can't go to that area for a few days


No idea if they are using the 3G MMS (Multimedia Messaging Service) trail cams or not. They are fairly new on the market and pretty expensive at around 400 bucks. One also has to activate the SIM card with a GSM provider and pay a monthly service fee like you would a cell phone. They can send a photo instantly to mobile phone or email address.

The other thing to keep in mind with those cams is you better be in a good cell reception area just like a phone. If in a poor reception area one can always put a better antenna on those cams for a stronger signal.

I know this because a friend of mine is really into trail cams and tested one of them out at my place. Receiving a email from my foxes, coyotes, rabbits etc in the woods out back of the property in a instant was pretty neat.


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

Got my gang rooting for Bond to make it home ASAP!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

PiratesAndPups said:


> Got my gang rooting for Bond to make it home ASAP!



Too cute they are❤


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

PiratesAndPups said:


> Got my gang rooting for Bond to make it home ASAP!


Way to go!! That's the Golden spirit! All of our dogs rooting together can help Bond find the way home! Best idea yet!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Another chance! Please come home, Bond!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bond*

Praying Bond is found safe and sound!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Praying that today is the day Bond is found safe & back in Carols arms


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Come home today sweet Bond, people all over the world are so worried about you x


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

They need to expand their search. Look at those cameras today. Volunteers walking side by side in the woods leaving no stone unturned. I know they are professionals but it's frustrating now. He's wandering further


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm praying for Bond and Carol, and also praying for the professionals who are working towards Bond's safe return home.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Just sending more positive thoughts. Please come home, Bond.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Still praying that Bond is found.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

They are holding an online/facebook candlelight vigil tonight at 7pm ET.
They just posted to reaffirm that the vigil does NOT mean that they have given up/lost hope. This is to show support for Carol and the team by showing pics of people lighting candles for Bond's safe return.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am disliking this thread as I really want him found and returned safe and sound. I hate seeing he is still missing.........


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Again instead of a vigil at 7 when it's light out how about swarming the area his last scent was. I'm sorry this is starting to really upset me. Stop the flyers stop the waiting for the camera to catch him and get the entire community out in those woods. So upsetting to me


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Once again Oakleysmommy,,,,,I'm with you!!!!

It's been such a long time I'm wondering if he's moved in with a family that just wants to keep him.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

oakleysmommy said:


> Again instead of a vigil at 7 when it's light out how about swarming the area his last scent was. I'm sorry this is starting to really upset me. Stop the flyers stop the waiting for the camera to catch him and get the entire community out in those woods. So upsetting to me
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


When it's your dog missing, you can do it how you please. They are taking advice that has been proven to work better than what you are suggesting. People have posted here why what you are suggesting doesn't work with scared dogs. It is their dog, their decision.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

murphy1 said:


> Once again Oakleysmommy,,,,,I'm with you!!!!
> 
> It's been such a long time I'm wondering if he's moved in with a family that just wants to keep him.



It's 2 weeks tomorrow. No sightings but one time I think. When are they checking these cameras??? I sent them a pm. They have raised almost 20k. You can't hire a pilot for $200 for an hour to search above?? But they can have the entire community come together to light candles at 7 pm. How about bring flashlights and have everyone get out there in those woods. Get a sighting! Get something. Instead the updates are "bond is being camera shy". I'm sorry but Bond is either hurt in the woods and they're wasting time,he's on the move or with someone else. If that's the case I hope he is safe. If this were my dog no one would be telling me I need to wait on a camera to see his face. I would be In that area all day and night. 

Jennifer- if my dog was missing. If your dog was missing would he run from you if he saw you? Would you sit around for 3/4 days waiting and hoping he's on camera? I know I wouldn't. These professionals have made many mistakes in the last few months if you read up on them. The tactic they using for Bond caused the life of 2 dogs recently. I don't buy the way they operate. Pros or not. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm praying for his safe return, and I know everyone is frustrated with the lack of sightings. The question I am wondering about is how far is the area he went missing in away from where his home is?


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

I think home is in Pelham NH? That's about 60 miles or so from Wrentham MA ,about 1 and 1/2 hr drive 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Locally, a beagle was found yesterday in Boulder who had been missing for the past 7 weeks from Ft. Collins. The last sighting of this dog was on June 8th in LaPorte, Colorado. The good news is he's alive and under vet care. The bad news is the way he was found. People called Animal Control about a dog that was hit by a car; he was hiding under a bush with some pretty severe injuries. He had a leg amputated last night, but he should be fine. So, there is absolutely hope for Bond, despite no sightings. I have no idea which methods of searching are the most effective, but flyers, multiple people looking, notices to vets and shelters didn't bring the beagle home....and he was 50 miles away from where he disappeared! Still keeping all fingers and paws crossed here that Carol and Bond are reunited soon!!!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Lost dogs don't use logic/common sense. If you check every state lost dog facebook page as well as other helpful hints for recovering lost dogs, the BBH team is following those proven tips to the "t". I was part of a search looking for a lost golden in Illinois, the boy is still missing & it's been more than 2 yrs now. We flooded the area with volunteers, calling out his name, traipsing through the fields--it didn't work. I have to wonder in part because his owners were out there dropping there scent all over the place if that contributed to him not being recovered as he could no longer figure which was "home"--home was merely a friends house for the night on a stopover from a cross-country trip. We didn't know better--we were following our own common sense that this loving boy would come bounding back in the arms of his owners. If you search this thread for "Dax", he was a golden pup lost in Oklahoma. Turned out he was found on his owners property hiding & had been hiding near where his family was & the folks that were looking for him. He didn't come where called, even when called by his own family members.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I just want him found. This is the worst nightmare for dog owners.

Come on Bond, go find a kind person that will call your mom!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

SheetsSM said:


> Lost dogs don't use logic/common sense. If you check every state lost dog facebook page as well as other helpful hints for recovering lost dogs, the BBH team is following those proven tips to the "t". I was part of a search looking for a lost golden in Illinois, the boy is still missing & it's been more than 2 yrs now. We flooded the area with volunteers, calling out his name, traipsing through the fields--it didn't work. I have to wonder in part because his owners were out there dropping there scent all over the place if that contributed to him not being recovered as he could no longer figure which was "home"--home was merely a friends house for the night on a stopover from a cross-country trip. We didn't know better--we were following our own common sense that this loving boy would come bounding back in the arms of his owners. If you search this thread for "Dax", he was a golden pup lost in Oklahoma. Turned out he was found on his owners property hiding & had been hiding near where his family was & the folks that were looking for him. He didn't come where called, even when called by his own family members.


Thank you for sharing your experience, I am afraid I've learned more than I hope I ever need to know. I just feel sick to my stomach over it….


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

SheetsSM said:


> Lost dogs don't use logic/common sense. If you check every state lost dog facebook page as well as other helpful hints for recovering lost dogs, the BBH team is following those proven tips to the "t". I was part of a search looking for a lost golden in Illinois, the boy is still missing & it's been more than 2 yrs now. We flooded the area with volunteers, calling out his name, traipsing through the fields--it didn't work. I have to wonder in part because his owners were out there dropping there scent all over the place if that contributed to him not being recovered as he could no longer figure which was "home"--home was merely a friends house for the night on a stopover from a cross-country trip. We didn't know better--we were following our own common sense that this loving boy would come bounding back in the arms of his owners. If you search this thread for "Dax", he was a golden pup lost in Oklahoma. Turned out he was found on his owners property hiding & had been hiding near where his family was & the folks that were looking for him. He didn't come where called, even when called by his own family members.



I'm just so worried I didn't mean to sound so angry. It's just heartbreaking. I hope he is found 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

That is one of the things that worry me,that he might be hurt.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

goldensrbest said:


> That is one of the things that worry me,that he might be hurt.



Me too and they're not out there searching and it's too late


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

We also do not know EVERYTHING that is being done to help find him. I personally know of some searching and communications with Carol that are not being made public.

I am sure Carol is overwhelmed with everything from all the bad and all the good that is happen with this search. My head would be spinning and my emotions would be totally out of control. If I were in that situation, I would need to rely n the professionals.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

We also need to remember that they did spend the first few days searching the area on foot. I don't know if the area they searched is the same that his scent has been found in.
They didn't say on FB how long they are waiting before checking cameras. I think we can all agree that we want them to see his face on that screen!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

This breaks my heart......

.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Here's more lite for our boy Bond...


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

It is heartbreaking and it makes you realize that something like this can happen to anyone at any time. It's too bad that microchips don't have some kind of GPS. 

We all need to hope and pray for Carol and Bond to be reunited.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I think I read that Bond had a tattoo. No microchip.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Tennyson said:


> I think I read that Bond had a tattoo. No microchip.


When they are tattooed, is it in the mouth or inner leg? It just scares me that either way, it could be missed.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Our Shepherd mix was tattooed on the inside of her ear. Same as our bridge spaniel. It is quite visible if you specifically search for it but I know after several years, they fade.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

How does a tattoo help get a dog back to the owner? Even if they see the tattoo the general public, and even shelters don't know what they mean or how to track down an owner using a tattoo. I would have no idea what to do with a tattoo.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

We used tattoos in Switzerland before micro chip existed. They were either in the ear or inside leg. The ear ones were not always easy to read. They were registered with the Swiss kennel club. It was also a way of proving the dog was yours when found.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Our local shelter puts a tattoo on all of their spayed/neutered pets. The local vets know to look for it to prevent unnecessary surgeries. And the shelter also chips their pets.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I had called my former vet out in that area to inform them of Bond. I asked them if the vet would look for a tattoo if a dog was found, and was told that yes that was automatic procedure. I believe the number is registered to some registry. Still, I wish he were chipped.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Can't seem to get started in the morning without checking this thread. Praying that today is the day God will bring Bond back to Carol safe & sound.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I wonder what the plan is today as far as the search. And when are they checking these cameras. Today marks 2 weeks. The cameras were set up on weds I think. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

BajaOklahoma said:


> Our local shelter puts a tattoo on all of their spayed/neutered pets. The local vets know to look for it to prevent unnecessary surgeries. And the shelter also chips their pets.


The tattoo the shelters use here only indicate already spayed/neutered. Not for identification.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bond*

Praying everyday that Bond is found Safe and Sound!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Does anyone know what's going on today? Nothing's posted


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I also do not see anything posted for today.

Hopefully, with it being a weekend and more people out and about he will be spotted.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Just heartbreaking. I check every day, still hoping and praying that today will be the day.

I'm sure this has been thought of days and days ago, but I don't recall reading anything about it: have there been any tracking dogs trying to find Bond? Dogs have such a keen sense of smell maybe they could locate him, especially if he is hunkered down somewhere or injured. 

Praying hard for Bond's safe return.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes, they've had a few different sets of tracking dogs that have confirmed his scent.

They posted that nothing new happened today. They said Bond still hasn't shown his face for the camera. Does anyone know if they've checked the cameras that they were told to stay away from for a few days and he wasn't seen on those? Or are there other cameras thy check on a daily basis?


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

brianne said:


> ...especially if he is hunkered down somewhere or _injured_.


This is what I'm so nervous about. They keep saying they're waiting for him to show himself, but what if he can't. I just don't think I could stop myself from searching the woods. Especially after 2 weeks of next to nothing in getting closer to Bond being found. 

I'd most likely be thinking about changing the strategy of the search. But, again...I have no idea what the workings are in the immediate circle of those in charge. I do know though, that my patience would have worn thin days ago. Carol must be a _very strong_ woman to stick to the plan and not break from it. I couldn't do it...


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

kwhit said:


> This is what I'm so nervous about. They keep saying they're waiting for him to show himself, but what if he can't. I just don't think I could stop myself from searching the woods. Especially after 2 weeks of next to nothing in getting closer to Bond being found.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd most likely be thinking about changing the strategy of the search. But, again...I have no idea what the workings are in the immediate circle of those in charge. I do know though, that my patience would have worn thin days ago. Carol must be a _very strong_ woman to stick to the plan and not break from it. I couldn't do it...



I have sent them many pm about this and even posted on tonight's update. What if he's hurt or stuck and can't get out. Has the team thought about that. No reply. Just frustrating 
I would have broken from their plan days ago. A sighting of him running away from searchers is better than no sighting at all. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am really beginning to wonder if he is even still in the area. There are a lot of woods and lakes near the area, but also some really busy highways. The area is only a short distance from Gillette Stadium where the Patriots play and during the summer there are tons of concerts. People come from all over New England to this area. Anybody could have found him. Or he could have followed those roads, train tracks or even the rivers.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Is there anyway to tell how fresh the scent was that the tracking dogs picked up?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Jennifer1 said:


> Is there anyway to tell how fresh the scent was that the tracking dogs picked up?


I was wondering that too. They had hurricane rains last Friday, so I wonder if the older tracks can get washed out.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Didn't they have dogs find the scent earlier this week? Tuesday or Wednesday? Maybe those are newer scents?


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

cubbysan said:


> I am really beginning to wonder if he is even still in the area. There are a lot of woods and lakes near the area, but also some really busy highways. The area is only a short distance from Gillette Stadium where the Patriots play and during the summer there are tons of concerts. People come from all over New England to this area. Anybody could have found him. Or he could have followed those roads, train tracks or even the rivers.



How would they know. They are waiting for Bond to come to them. So many people came together for a vigil last night. How about those people come together and go look for that boy. He can't show himself if he's injured and can't move. Makes me sick to think this. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Dear Lord, On this day, your day, we ask that you grant your child Carol peace & return her boy Bond back to her arms Amen.

If I where in Carols shoes would I do it different? I don't know it's easy to sit here & judge but I'm not there & my Goldens aren't Bond.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I begin this week with hope and prayers for Carol and Bond.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

May this be THE day!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I have no idea what the area Bond went missing in is like. From people's descriptions, I am picturing it as a very large unpopulated area full of rivers, lakes, woods, etc. 
if you are talking about a square mile or two of woods, it would make some sense to flood the area with people-although even that has some dangers associated with it.
As I was walking my dogs this morning and glanced up at the mountains I live in with their 120+ square miles of forests, it would be virtually impossible to look for a missing dog. Anyone that scared it could scare it in any direction and make it that much harder to find the dog.

None of us are in Carol's heart and mind. I can't even imagine what sort of internal battles she is fighting about waiting vs searching. I choose not to second guess her decisions.

On a bright side, my local animal shelter had a dog go missing almost a month ago. In the early days they had a few sightings but nothing for the last 2-3 weeks. On Friday they had another sighting of the dog. It seems like she has come back in closer to town again.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Jennifer1 said:


> I have no idea what the area Bond went missing in is like. From people's descriptions, I am picturing it as a very large unpopulated area full of rivers, lakes, woods, etc.
> if you are talking about a square mile or two of woods, it would make some sense to flood the area with people-although even that has some dangers associated with it.
> As I was walking my dogs this morning and glanced up at the mountains I live in with their 120+ square miles of forests, it would be virtually impossible to look for a missing dog. Anyone that scared it could scare it in any direction and make it that much harder to find the dog.
> 
> ...



This is true that's why I mentioned a helicopter overhead. They have the funds for one. A woman sent me a pm not from the search team but she read carol has been in the woods leaving articles of clothing. I just wish they would check those cameras they said they were to stay away from for a few days. They BBH team needs to clarify their strategy to the public more as well. I was toldThey did say they are changing their strategy I'm just trying to find that certain reply. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

Wrentham is a suburban town. So, lots of woods but also lots of neighborhood developments. Not sure what part of wrentham he went missing in though.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

oakleysmommy said:


> This is true that's why I mentioned a helicopter overhead. They have the funds for one. A woman sent me a pm not from the search team but she read carol has been in the woods leaving articles of clothing. I just wish they would check those cameras they said they were to stay away from for a few days. They BBH team needs to clarify their strategy to the public more as well. I was toldThey did say they are changing their strategy I'm just trying to find that certain reply.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My dogs don't react well to helicopters overhead! If you've ever seen footage of a helicopter over heavily wooded area they don't show much more than tops of the trees. I guess that would depend again on the area he is missing in. Thy don't use helicopters here for even missing people because they really don't help unless you are out of the trees.
I don't know enough about drones to know if they can go into the woods or not.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

My husband has a drone for his real estate business and it would only be useful above the treetops and you'd have the same problem as with an airplane this time of year--too many leaves to see anything on the ground.

My heart goes out to the owner and her family. What a nightmare.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Our neighbors gave us a picture of our property that was taken with a drone. We only have five acres, and in the picture, you could barely see our horse. Not sure how close they would need to be or hard to get a picture of a dog.

In addition, the guy that bought the drone to take pictures of people's properties as a business, was told that doing this is illegal.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

While we were at Devils Lake someone was flying a small drone like thing had a camera etc..... It scared the bejesus out of Sage. I don't know if military type make much noise but still to get close enough to the ground to actually be able to spot Bond...I have to worry that might scare him further. Jmo!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Are they using real time cameras? I know that there are those that are motion activated and can send the picture instantly to your phone or computer. I think I heard somewhere that hunters use these, so they must be viable in densely wooded areas. 

Did I read here that they're checking the cameras every few days? But couldn't Bond already be far out of the area within that time frame? I'm not being critical, just trying to understand why only every few days and not real time if that's the case. I don't think they would be short of volunteers to take shifts on watching the cameras round the clock.

If it's the recovery group I'm thinking, the woman that runs it really knows what she's doing from what I've read about her. I hope that her strategies work for Bond. He needs to come home...


----------



## eileen c (Jul 13, 2014)

*lost golden - bond*

Hi All,
My 1st time on this site. Because of Bond, I have been trying to learn if there is someway to help in the search, other than sending money. I did, but I wish there was something hands-on I could do. I volunteered to search but was told they had professionals and volunteers enough. I live in NJ and have the time to do it. I would smear myself with liver, find a bitch in heat, put her on a leash, take an extra leash and set out. I believe if dozens of people had been doing this from day 1 (not necessarily with a bitch in season) perhaps he would be recovered my now. Having smart phones with us insures us we will know of each others coordinates. 
I don't know what I would do if this happened to my dog. I do see other posts here implying the same and that they (organizers of search) are surely using sound procedures and choose not to judge the actions being taken. 
I find it hard to believe that someone who may have found him and intended to keep him, would not return him when they learn of the hefty reward for his return. I hope every veterinarian, groomer, shelter, dog walker any dog park rangers nationally would be contacted and be made aware of this situation. The resources are there. There is another Golden missing in FL, also since the 28 June. I have been praying for ALL of these lost animals to be rescued quickly and that they are, even if stolen, are not in peril. I am sick over this.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

eileen c said:


> Hi All,
> My 1st time on this site. Because of Bond, I have been trying to learn if there is someway to help in the search, other than sending money. I did, but I wish there was something hands-on I could do. I volunteered to search but was told they had professionals and volunteers enough. I live in NJ and have the time to do it. I would smear myself with liver, find a bitch in heat, put her on a leash, take an extra leash and set out. I believe if dozens of people had been doing this from day 1 (not necessarily with a bitch in season) perhaps he would be recovered my now. Having smart phones with us insures us we will know of each others coordinates.
> I don't know what I would do if this happened to my dog. I do see other posts here implying the same and that they (organizers of search) are surely using sound procedures and choose not to judge the actions being taken.
> I find it hard to believe that someone who may have found him and intended to keep him, would not return him when they learn of the hefty reward for his return. I hope every veterinarian, groomer, shelter, dog walker any dog park rangers nationally would be contacted and be made aware of this situation. The resources are there. There is another Golden missing in FL, also since the 28 June. I have been praying for ALL of these lost animals to be rescued quickly and that they are, even if stolen, are not in peril. I am sick over this.



I agree on all you said. I've sent prob close to 20 messages to the team. I will no longer do it. Tried it all. I just know if it were my dog I would be out there 24/7 searching. Not waiting to see his face on camera. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm no expert, but am wondering how one expects to find a dog by not looking. Dogs travel far, fast. Waiting for him to show up on a camera doesn't seem logical to me. He's probably not in the area anymore. 

I hope he magically shows up like they think he will.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Ninde'Gold said:


> I'm no expert, but am wondering how one expects to find a dog by not looking. Dogs travel far, fast. Waiting for him to show up on a camera doesn't seem logical to me. He's probably not in the area anymore.
> 
> I hope he magically shows up like they think he will.


It doesn't make sense to me either.
I haven't said anything because I'm not an expert, but I know that if Max was scared, he would run to someone he knows. Not only would I be in those woods, all of my friends and all of Max's friends would be there too. I pray they're right and that we're wrong, and Bond comes home. I just know I couldn't sit back and wait for Max to be caught on camera.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Boy me also, I hope those of us that are questioning this,as to how they are searching,are wrong.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

The theory is a scared dog isn't thinking like a civilized dog, but more like a wild dog/wolf. Too much activity in the area of the cameras could scare him off to look for a quieter territory. And this is why you don't call, whistle or try to attract the missing - he is in panic mode.
I've actually helped in a few searches for missing dogs. It's very tough to follow the advice or directions of the experts when it goes your natural instincts.

Like everyone else, I wish I could do something to bring him home. Waiting patiently is not my strong suit.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I just can't handle reading "Bond is camera shy". I don't think Bond is even in that area. The search dogs found his scent there. Old scent? New scent? They don't have feeding stations set up there for fear of wild animals. So why would he stay in that area? Again I believe he's stuck in the woods or no longer in the area. There have been no sightings but 3 almost 2 weeks ago so why they still believe he's around is beyond me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am just praying that since they are not searching for him in the woods, that they are at least sending volunteers outside the area. He could easily be 50 miles away by now.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Still hoping for the best...


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I saw a story of a person using a billboard to advertise for a lost pet. I pm'd the BBH Facebook folks to suggest it. If they got a billboard on a major thoroughfare near town that could get some commuters that pass by but not into Wrentham and wouldn't see fliers. That is a quick way to get some people that live farther away to call if they see a loose GR


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I got a response saying "thank you, we are looking into billboards and posters."

I really hope for some good news soon.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Update: they said they had a few possible sighting, 2 of which were ruled out. There are more to check out tomorrow (tracking dogs??). I really hope one was Bond!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Jennifer1 said:


> Update: they said they had a few possible sighting, 2 of which were ruled out. There are more to check out tomorrow (tracking dogs??). I really hope one was Bond!


Sounds like one of the ruled out sightings was a man with his golden. Good to know that people are also looking at goldens that are with people.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

I thought this was an interesting article on lost dogs...... Why your lost dog may not run back to you | No Dog About It Blog

Story of a lost dog......
Dog Lost for Four Months Recognizes Family by Whistle | Life With Dogs


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

:wavey: Bumping up For Bond & Carol :wavey: ....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bond*

Praying Bond is found safe and sound!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Another day, another chance.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Update last night a few sightings. 2 of them not Bond. Other few they are looking into today. Praying it's Bond!! Let today be the day for this boy and Carol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm hoping one of the recent sightings is him.

I don't think I could just sit at home and wait for him to show up, I'd be disobeying the experts and spending my day and night searching. 

I couldn't imagine what Bond's family is going through.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Just back from 6 days at the cottage with no internet. I was sure I would come home to happy news. 
Still thinking positive thoughts.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

No updates last nite ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

Man oh man, it's beyond time for him to be found. I can imagine what Carol must be going through with him gone this long. <sigh>


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Another day my prayers go out to Bond & Carol


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Still hoping...


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I've been pm ing back n forth with BBH site. I think they are going to change up their strategy. Combing through the woods. She forwarded message to Carol. Waiting for response. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh Boy, Bond boy....Im heartbroken.....I have put Bond at the top of my Novena list (again)..and Carol....may they find each other real soon...:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I wish he would just show his face or someone call Carols phone to say they have him or spotted him. Anything. Any positive news?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

This is so heartbreaking.  I pray he's found and returned home safely.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Carol has posted an update on the FB page.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Here is Carol's message


> A message from Carol:
> 
> I know some of you would like to know why I have not written on Bonds page. It is because I could not bear to. I know you all need to know what I am doing to help Bond come home. My Team and I have a plan but I like to take one step at a time. I am currently working with a Professional scent dog tracker and his 2 dogs. Yesterday I walked with them miles and miles from the point the Bond left the show grounds in densely wooded areas, along large cat tracks, behind houses, and over major roads just to come back where Bond was last seen on June 28th. We made the full circle that Bond made. Cameras are set up to hopefully get a sighting. This does not happen quickly may take days. I am going back in a couple days with 2 of my girls. These girls are Bonds friends. And I am praying he scents them and stays in the area. Penelope, my other girl, has already been in quite a few other areas along with my 2 good friends every day the past week. Penelope was on a mission but there is only so much she can do. My 2 friends are not tall and I could barely see them walking through the brush. The cameras showed only coyotes. I did stay home today which is 1 1/2 hours north of Wrentham which was advised by the Tracker. I want to thank all of you for your support and kindness to bring Bond home. I will write again. Love to all of you from me. Carol


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

So does she mean the tracking dogs started at fairgrounds followed his scent in a big circle back to fairgrounds? Carol and everyone were at fairgrounds for quite sometime. They didn't see him I guess? I'm confused. 
I am thinking cameras set up by fairgrounds. That's why Carol and team left that area. Dogs tracked back to that area
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't know for sure, but I think it was where the sightings of Bear were-where the other tracking dogs had confirmed was Bear. But, that is just how I read it.

Wow, that should read Bond, guess that is how I'm thinking of this in terms of if it were my dogs!


----------



## aussieresc (Dec 30, 2008)

The fact that coyotes and large cat tracks were mentioned in her post has me very concerned.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

aussieresc said:


> The fact that coyotes and large cat tracks were mentioned in her post has me very concerned.


Yes, me also.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I wasn't sure if she meant large cat tracks as in mountain lion or Cat tracks as in farm equipment tracks?


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

I believe Cat Tracks meaning something similar to a path made by either people of vehicles or both on the ground


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

Someone just posted a possible sighting in Ashburnham....Fingers crossed.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I pm'd the Bond team about the possible sighting in case they didn't see it buried in the comments. They responded that they are trying to get in touch with the poster for contact info. I also pm'd the person who made the comment that Bond team is trying to contact them in case they don't go back to check the responses to their comment.
I hope they connect soon!


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Oh my God, please please let it be him. This is such a heart ache.


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

I so, so hope the dog that was sighted is Bond. My heart breaks for him and his family and I pray that he's safe and unhurt.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I PM them too I also said please don't wait. Get to that area now. It's about 60 mins from where he went missing. 

Atleast the woman left an area that he was seen. They can head there but he's further along by now. They need to bring tracking dogs. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

That area is quite a distance, but right off rte 2 in Fitchburg, is a convention center that has probably a dog show about six times a year. If I remember correctly the center can be seen from the highway. He might be familiar with that area or he might be heading home. Praying....


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Jennifer1 said:


> I wasn't sure if she meant large cat tracks as in mountain lion or Cat tracks as in farm equipment tracks?


The only wild cats around there are fisher cats.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I heard back. It's not bond. This dog has a collar with a number on it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

oakleysmommy said:


> I heard back. It's not bond. This dog has a collar with a number on it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's heartbreaking news.  I hope wherever Bond is he's staying safe and is okay. Will keep praying!


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh God please, send dear Bond to his family PLEASE!!!! 
I am following this from the very beginning and can not believe that Bond is not found  

Prayers...<3


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Sending more prayers for Bond's safety. Can't stop thinking of this boy and his family.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Come on, my friend...there are so many waiting for you to come home!


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

There are thunderstorms in the area today. I hope he isn't getting more spooked. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Still not found yet? :no:


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Praying it's today 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

More Prayers going out


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

My husband texted me from his workplace this morning asking if they'd found Bond yet, I hated that I had to tell him no. We're praying and hoping that today is the day he's returned safely!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> My husband texted me from his workplace this morning asking if they'd found Bond yet, I hated that I had to tell him no. We're praying and hoping that today is the day he's returned safely!



I follow the search team Granite state on fb. Everyday they have a dog reunited. I'm really starting to wonder why not one single sighting yet. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

oakleysmommy said:


> I follow the search team Granite state on fb. Everyday they have a dog reunited. I'm really starting to wonder why not one single sighting yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'd by lying if I said I wasn't worried about him. I hope he's just being extra elusive and not hurt or worse. I can't imagine what Carol must be feeling right now, I'd be devastated if I lost one of my boys. Maybe a kind soul has taken him in and just hasn't discovered all the hubbub surrounding him being missing? That would be wonderful, if he were safe and warm in someone's home being fed and taken care of until he can be reunited with his momma!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Still not home?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Come home, Bond!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Continued prayers for a safe return for Bond!


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

I keep praying for this dog's safe return home or hoping that a kind stranger has taken him in until he can be reunited with his family.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I am hoping Bond is in some kind soul's home, getting lots of love and care, and that they will find Carol soon.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Prayers continuing for Bonds safe return.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

More Prayers ! Come on Bond!!! Keep the faith Carol


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

No updates??


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I think this is a perfect day for Bond to come home!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

inge said:


> I think this is a perfect day for Bond to come home!



I think you're right! Hopeful to get a positive update today. A sighting of him would be great news!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

No updates since Tuesday... I really hope they are looking farther out. Personally, I do not think he is still in the area, whether by his choice or not.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Praying Bond comes home soon.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

cubbysan said:


> No updates since Tuesday... I really hope they are looking farther out. Personally, I do not think he is still in the area, whether by his choice or not.



I believe he is gone from the area as well. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

I agree that I don't believe Bond is in the nearby area, still. I could be wrong of course but it seems strange the lack of sightings or capturing him on camera. I'm wondering if someone hasn't taken him in or if he hasn't wandered farther out. Wherever he is I hope he's safe, I check for updates every time I get on my computer.

I've also been keeping an eye on MA Craigslist and other various lost dog sites looking for "found dog" postings. I'd love to see someone post a picture of a scruffy, dirty Bond that was no worse for wear.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Every time I check, I hope there is good news!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It is haunting that a dog can just vanish like this. I watched Bond grow up- such a beautiful radiant golden.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Ljilly28 said:


> It is haunting that a dog can just vanish like this. I watched Bond grow up- such a beautiful radiant golden.[/
> 
> I believe Carol is switching up her strategy. First thing is combing through the woods. Gathering as many as possible to rule out the woods. It's time. It should've been done already. And A different rescue group in the works.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

oakleysmommy said:


> First thing is combing through the woods. Gathering as many as possible to rule out the woods. It's time. It should've been done already.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm pretty sure the first few days were spent with people searching the woods, before they hired the search crews that have been directing them.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Jennifer1 said:


> I'm pretty sure the first few days were spent with people searching the woods, before they hired the search crews that have been directing them.



They sure did but haven't done since. Not fully anyways. Only in the circle the tracking dogs scented Bond. I sent them a long pm as I've been in contact with them almost daily. 
They just said they will be sending out a new update soon

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

My heart hurts every time I think about Bond.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I just read a post that when the Ashburnham police were called regarding the spotted golden, they had no idea about Bond. To me that sounds like the message has not gotten past the greater Boston area.

Also, I wonder how much he would be worth to somebody without his papers.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I think thy should have the amount of the reward more prominent. Knowing that there is 5K in it for them might be the difference between if someone picks up the phone to call in a sighting vs just going about their day


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Jennifer1 said:


> I think thy should have the amount of the reward more prominent. Knowing that there is 5K in it for them might be the difference between if someone picks up the phone to call in a sighting vs just going about their day


I do not think they are emphasizing the reward amount either.

If his tracks went full circle, back to the fairgrounds, it has me believing somebody picked him up. That place was filled with activity after his disappearance. There is a dog park right there, too.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

cubbysan said:


> I just read a post that when the Ashburnham police were called regarding the spotted golden, they had no idea about Bond. To me that sounds like the message has not gotten past the greater Boston area.
> 
> Also, I wonder how much he would be worth to somebody without his papers.


His puppies could be sold to people who don't care about papers. That would be enough to make him worth a good bit.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I was the one who called the police that night. The woman had no idea about a missing show dog. They need about 100 volunteers. Break them up into 5 groups of 20. First 20 cover the woods, next 20 drive up and down major hwy to carols house checking side of roads and ditches. Next 20 call every police dept surrounding area and up to carols. 
The next put flyers at every rest stop and shopping centers. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

laprincessa said:


> His puppies could be sold to people who don't care about papers. That would be enough to make him worth a good bit.


I agree. 5K is _a lot_ of money, but someone could possibly make that or more on just one litter, even without papers. 

I was thinking the same thing as cubbysan...that if he went back to the fairgrounds, he might have been taken from there. I hope not, but it's a definite possibility.

Geez, I would have lost my mind by now...


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I can't believe how much time I spend thinking and worrying about beautiful Bond, a dog I've never even met! I lost a dog as a child and we never learned what happened to him. He was an amazing, intelligent GSD named Prince and he was our shadow and protector. It was devastating not knowing whether he was safe or injured, dead or alive. I think I cried myself to sleep for months missing him. I've never forgotten that feeling. 

I know it sounds completely crazy, but at this point I would try absolutely anything - an animal communicator, a psychic, anything at all to try and get a direction to move in to find Bond. 

Sending prayers for Bond, Carol and the search teams for safety and new developments that could bring him home.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

brianne said:


> I can't believe how much time I spend thinking and worrying about beautiful Bond, a dog I've never even met! I lost a dog as a child and we never learned what happened to him. He was an amazing, intelligent GSD named Prince and he was our shadow and protector. It was devastating not knowing whether he was safe or injured, dead or alive. I think I cried myself to sleep for months missing him. I've never forgotten that feeling.
> 
> I know it sounds completely crazy, but at this point I would try absolutely anything - an animal communicator, a psychic, anything at all to try and get a direction to move in to find Bond.
> 
> Sending prayers for Bond, Carol and the search teams for safety and new developments that could bring him home.



It's consuming me. I don't sleep well at all when I do and wake up this is on my mind. Please let someone see him. They did use an animal communicator. I told them to use it again. I hope they do. The first communicator they used was maybe 2 weeks ago. Bond said he is dirty and lost. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My continued thoughts and prayers with Carol and all the people working to find Bond. 

Here is the update from last night-



> Hello BBH Friends and Family! We haven't posted in several days BUT they have been a busy few days!! The good news is thousands of people know about our boy and are looking for him!
> 
> We have chased down multiple leads and unfortunately, none of them have been Bond. We ran down some additional leads today with no luck.
> 
> ...


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Brianne, I feel the same way. To me it is just the one in a million circumstances that led to his running off which makes the whole thing so sad. This was not a dog who was not properly cared for. If I remember correctly early on they did bring in one or more animal communicators. I keep hoping and praying that they will get a call with a lead that is solid. Every morning is a new day.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Call me weird and stupid but I would be carrying the board with soon "Lost dog, please help me find him" thru the streets of city. Bond's disappearance gives me so much stress, I pray and hope he is safe where ever he is.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I am starting to think that he was probably taken. It's a sickening feeling, but I'm afraid that's probably the case. His tatoo should help him not to be sold though.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

MercyMom said:


> His tatoo should help him not to be sold though.


Unfortunately, tattoos can be changed. And you know what? The average person could be told anything about a tattoo and probably believe it. The thing that will stop him from being sold is the reward money. If someone has him and their intent is to sell him, they'd go for the reward. Unless they don't know about it or they're waiting for it to increase...


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I find it sad when I message BBH and a few others I speak to message them that they come back with questions. For example "how many lakes are around here?" Shouldn't the team know this? I have said it once will say it again GO OUT AND SEARCH. They wait, they wait on cameras, they search areas he is no longer around. It's too upsetting for me to even follow the page. The golden Sophie right here in the next few towns over was just found yesterday. A family had taken her. They got their girl back didn't press charges. That's because they searched for her with groups of people. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I sure hope he is found, and he is alive.


----------



## canajo (Nov 25, 2012)

I have suggested to them that they do intersection alerts where people stand at busy intersections with neon signs with Bond's info and hand flyers through the car windows. Also, I think I know which tracker they are using and suggested they get a second opinion from Lost Pet Professionals if they have not contacted them already. They are expensive as they are out of state but they travel all over the nation. I would gladly chip in for the expense of getting them out there if they have not been called already.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

There has been a sighting!! Foxborough country club. An older man and woman spotted a golden filthy tongue hanging out. People trying to chase him. 3 people on team heading there now. Police have been notified. Update soon 
I told the team no time for planning this head there now
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh please, oh please, oh please 

Now would be a really good time for positive thoughts to be showering on the team & Bond


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Really? Oh, if only....


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

Come on, let this be Bond!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Let's manifest some amazing juju and good news for Carol and all of us here. 

Keep repeating (either internally or out loud)

"Bond, the missing Golden Retriever, is safe in the arms of his owner, Carol. Today, July 18th, we found him. "

If enough of us put that to the Universe, we could move mountains. But you gotta believe its true. That this has already happened. Not asking for it to happen.

Who wants to join me? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'll join you Jen, please let it be him.


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

fingers crossed


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Please be Bond. All fingers and paws crossed in hopes this sweet dog is soon home.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

The odds are pretty good that the dog is alive and well. The odds of getting him back at this point however are not as good.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

BBH page update:

Hello Bring Bond Home Friends and Family! We have a request and we need your help ASAP! If you have a suspected sighting or a sighting to report CALL ONE OF THE NUMBERS ABOVE!! DO NOT call locations/businesses where people claim to have seen Bond, call us and we can assure you we will investigate immediately. 

We have, with your help and support built fantastic relationships with many in the local community and we have their full support. However, when many people not directly tied into the search reach out to help it complicates the search and in some cases damages these relationships. 

Please contact us and trust us to work any and all leads. While we appreciate the help we need to maintain the integrity of the search and our relationships in the community.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh please let it be him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Oh please, oh please, oh please
> 
> Now would be a really good time for positive thoughts to be showering on the team & Bond


I fully agree, prayers this is Bond.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Candle lit for Bond's safety and reunion with Carol.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Joining Jen in sending out positive thoughts.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bond*

Praying it is Bond!


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

oakleysmommy said:


> There has been a sighting!! Foxborough country club. An older man and woman spotted a golden filthy tongue hanging out. People trying to chase him. 3 people on team heading there now. Police have been notified. Update soon
> I told the team no time for planning this head there now
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oohh I hope and pray this is Bond! Have they followed up on this lead yet? Fingers crossed!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Please let this be him.......

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh my God. I hope they get him. Poor thing must be so exhausted and scared.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Please let it be him, please let it be him, please let it be him...


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I read on FB that it wasn't Bond in Foxborough. 

I was so hoping it was Bond!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Not sure what happened at that club today. They went there no sighting no scent. I myself spoke to the golf store manager he told me a woman went into his store saying she saw a golden outside on south st. People were chasing him. Guy said don't chase him etc. When a team member went to speak to the store manager he told them this never occurred. I'm not sure what's going on someone is lying ? I spoke to a volunteer this evening about the incident. She said they are leaving no stone unturned looking for bond. The did have a few confirmed sightings they are following up on. Something is not adding up with this whole story or the search for Bond as a matter of fact. Just not sure what's going on. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

oakleysmommy said:


> Not sure what happened at that club today. They went there no sighting no scent. I myself spoke to the golf store manager he told me a woman went into his store saying she saw a golden outside on south st. People were chasing him. Guy said don't chase him etc. When a team member went to speak to the store manager he told them this never occurred. I'm not sure what's going on someone is lying ? I spoke to a volunteer this evening about the incident. She said they are leaving no stone unturned looking for bond. The did have a few confirmed sightings they are following up on. Something is not adding up with this whole story or the search for Bond as a matter of fact. Just not sure what's going on.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 om, you have to take a step back. On Bond's FB page the BBH team specifically requested that any sightings should be called in using the 2 phone numbers on his flyer. They specifically requested NOT to call the businesses in the area. They are building relations with the businesses. You're in FL. The BBH team is in MA. They are the pros who the owner entrusted in finding Bond. You may not agree with their methods but it's what they choose to do. How do you know that clerk at the CC wasn't blowing smoke?
Just let the team do what they are trained and paid to do.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm just surprised that there's so many Goldens on the loose. There's been several sightings but it's never him...


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I suspect people with good intentions are calling in dogs that they think are goldens but that are not actually goldens. I know I'm always surprised when people ask me what type of dogs I have (golden & lab). I think many people don't know one breed from another from a mix


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I think we all need to remember that we all want Bond back but NOONE wants him back more than Carol does. We need to respect the decisions that she, Bond's owner, is making with the search whether or not we agree with the direction the team is taking.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

After a couple weeks running through burrs and living outside in the elements... this dog is not going to look like a show dog. He's certain to be pretty scruffy and messed up. Even if he's landed in the hands of people who took him in as a stray. He may look totally different now. Think of all the people out there who clip coats on goldens.... 

So probably a good idea people are reporting anything and everything that looks like a retriever on the run.... if they are.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Jennifer1 said:


> I think we all need to remember that we all want Bond back but NOONE wants him back more than Carol does. We need to respect the decisions that she, Bond's owner, is making with the search whether or not we agree with the direction the team is taking.


Yes, this is so the truth. ^^^

I also believe that not every single move they make is being updated on FB. I feel certain that all kinds of stuff is happening that in the end will result in Bond back home!! 
Hurry home pretty boy!!!! :heartbeat


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Friday, July 18th, update from Bring Bond Home page-



> Hello Bring Bond Home Friends and Family! We have a request and we need your help ASAP! If you have a suspected sighting or a sighting to report CALL ONE OF THE NUMBERS ABOVE!! DO NOT call locations/businesses where people claim to have seen Bond, call us and we can assure you we will investigate immediately.
> 
> We have, with your help and support built fantastic relationships with many in the local community and we have their full support. However, when many people not directly tied into the search reach out to help it complicates the search and in some cases damages these relationships.
> 
> Please contact us and trust us to work any and all leads. While we appreciate the help we need to maintain the integrity of the search and our relationships in the community.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

oakleysmommy said:


> There has been a sighting!! Foxborough country club. An older man and woman spotted a golden filthy tongue hanging out. People trying to chase him. 3 people on team heading there now. Police have been notified. Update soon
> I told the team no time for planning this head there now
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm curious, are you someone the team is taking direction from? Since you are in FL and he is lost in MA, how are you in a position to give them orders?


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Definately not and definately not giving them orders but speak with them almost daily on the phone. Thanks though 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Sure hope it is bond.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

not totally related, but at an outdoor dog show today not one but two dogs were loose in the obedience area. All action stopped as folks spread out to wait quietly with treats and a ready foot to step on the trailing leash of one of the dogs.

If anything can be called good about Bond going missing, it just might be the raised awareness of how to be still and allow a frightened dog to come to you ....

One of the dogs had a phone number on his collar, which was called and the frantic owners came right over --- they had been searching all night --- one of the exhibitors and a judge had extra crates to put the dogs into once they were rounded up o the show could resume while keeping the dogs safe to wait for their owners; they are both safely home. But no-one, I repeat no-one, chased either of those dogs and all activity stopped except for the walkie talkies communicating between the obedience area and the conformation area.

Let the experts do their jobs as Carol has hired and entrusted them to. This brought Alley safely home, and it is the best chance of Bond being re-united with his rightful family.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

To all; 
though there may be various opinions on what should or should not be done ultimately the decision is the owners to make. As just readers of this post we do not have at stake what the owner does. Think of it this way; it is easy for us to all be armchair quarterbacks, but since this is one game no one in their life ever wishes to play in we should all be cheerleaders instead. So please allow her to use her, and her search teams, best judgment and wish them all the best to a safe outcome.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Praying that today will bring Bond home. Anyone have an update?


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

No update was posted yesterday.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

kellyguy said:


> Praying that today will bring Bond home. Anyone have an update?


I checked his FB page and no update has been posted so far. 

My continued thoughts and prayers are with Carol and all the people who are helping to find Bond. 

Prayers today is the day he is found.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

He has been missing three weeks today...


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

My heart goes out to carol and family. I cannot imagine the pain they must be in.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

This whole thing has given me nightmares. I can't stop thinking about Bond and putting myself in Carol's place: I would be a mess. One good thing that has come out of this is that I bet we all now know much more about what to do when a dog goes missing. I don't know about you but I have read pages and pages of information on this topic, all prompted by Bond's events. And I finally got around to getting my boy microchipped, which I had always planned but somehow it never seemed as urgent as it did after this. Hopefully Bond now turns up unharmed and makes Carol and all of us very, very happy! Make it today, sweet boy.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

All dogs and cats have to be micro chipped or tattooed in France to be given their rabies vaccination certificate. No chip = no rabies certificate. Obviously some careless owners do not vaccinate so probably do not chip either but on the whole it works. Breeders chip puppies before they go to their new homes and give the form for the new owners to fill in and send off to the registration data base. All this is included in the price of the puppy.

I found a lovely young Irish setter recently and the local vet read the chip and I was able to contact the owners. She had jumped over their fence, they leave her in the garden all day while they work. I gave them the name of a reliable fence builder and she can no longer get out of their garden. Many people leave their dogs outside all day. We do not have a problem of dog theft here in the country - maybe in towns it is more likely.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Their FaceBook page is gone.... or is my computer just broken...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ninde'Gold said:


> Their FaceBook page is gone.... or is my computer just broken...


I can't pull it up now either. 

It was up and running earlier this a.m.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Me neither...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I was in it about an hour ago too.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That's strange.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

The bond site has been shut down 
Along with the fund sight that tells you where your money is going and how much has been donated 
I am keeping in contact with a member of the team. If any news will post

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Praying this is not a bad sign. Please update us when you talk to them & they feel ready to let everyone know whats going on.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Sure will 
Not sure why they would take down the sight of where donations are being used. It's only quick cash now. Hmmm

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It's ended, I am referring to the fundraiser.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Just lit another candle for Carol and Bond and continue to hope and pray.


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

I noticed that the Bring Bond Home facebook page is gone now, too. That seems strange to me if he's still missing, afterall it was free advertising and getting the word out!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

The fund site is still up...at least I can bring it up. Maybe they're just revamping the info site.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

They reached the fundraising target, so it makes sense to close that, though I can reach the page.

There is YouTube site that suggests the search is still on: 



.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

That You Tube isn't recent. Was made 2 days after he went missing.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh dear, this worries me.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Their website is still up with a link to the gofundme page. Maybe just a FB glitch? Or maybe the site was hit by a troll? I hope it's something like that.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm able to pull up their FB page with the app on my iphone


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Although I can see it, it appears to not be functioning. It won't show comments made by people and if you click on a photo it will say the data is unavailable.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

*No website*

Yea, I just tried a 1:15 pm and could not pull up the FB page. It could be just a problem with FB and I would not think otherwise. Carol and want to have access to FB, etc even if they him Bond or not. We will just have to wait and see.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> It's ended


Does this mean he was found but not alive?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Never mind.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> It's ended


Is there an update? I'm so very sorry if this means what I think it does


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Or is that comment in regards to the fundraising? I think it used to say they reached their goal?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hey all, I was referring to the fundraising, I am trying to stay within the guidelines of the rules.

Sorry it was taken as meaning something else.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh I hope he's ok. I check this many times a day hoping for good news!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh man, so glad that is what you meant!!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Hey all, I was referring to the fundraising, I am trying to stay within the guidelines of the rules.


Whewwww! I was thinking something else...


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Jennifer1 said:


> Although I can see it, it appears to not be functioning. It won't show comments made by people and if you click on a photo it will say the data is unavailable.



Carol shut the page down 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

According to the fundraiser page, Carol asked for it to be shut down since their goal was met. There was an update 3 hours ago that said the search continues. 

If Carol shut down the FB page, I wonder if it's because people harassed her with "coulda, shoulda, woulda" scenarios. Lord knows, she is torn apart by the situation. 

Regardless, I am still holding hope that Bond is safe and will be found in the coming days. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## canajo (Nov 25, 2012)

I volunteer for a lost dog recovery group. I would say that a large percentage of the time the lost dog FaceBook pages have to changed from "open" to "closed" at least once. This is because of individual(s) making harassing, critical,superior comments about how the search is being conductive or disclosing information that would jeopardize the search.. Today, one of the FB pages went from open to closed due to a person going in and removing a kennel trap that my volunteer group had active with the dog visiting the kennel many times. They were gaining his trust and someone went and removed the volunteer's organization's kennel trap that the dog was used to and put their own trap up therefore contaminating the site with new smells and new traps. The owner did not authorize that. At least that is the conclusion I got from the volunteer recovery organizations FB postings.

The one thing I have learned in lost dog recovery is that egos involved are HUGE, emotions run so high, and while they mean well many times they completely step out of the line and say or so something that puts the search at risk. Someone forgets that we are all here to find the dog. It really is discouraging for me to watch and it makes me sad.

It could be that someone posted something, or disclosed information, or did something out of line and they could not make the page "closed" so they just took it offline until it could be handled. I have been involved when the dog is found deceased and it is announced on the page by the administrator. I really think that it is problem with a person or person doing or posting something and that if he was not alive they would let all the thousands of people know. That is what I am praying for.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I just saw somebody share that a post from Golden Retriever Senior Rescue Sanctuary that Carol and her team are regrouping and information will be released by the executive director as more information is known.

They have a page on their website dedicated to Bond and how to find lost pets. I was unable to get into it, so not sure what is on it.

Edit: http://www.goldenretrieversanctuary.org/Bond


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

Monday bump for Bonds safe return


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

This is sooo weird. I was having a nap a minute ago and had a dream/vision (those who lost their dogs and had them coming back for the last visit will know what I am talking about) of Bond, he was sitting there on loose leash, he was dirty but happy with green white bandana on.
I hope he is found.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I do hope that if anyone hears anything (s)he will post it here, too. It is so unsettling not to hear anything anymore...


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

Very sad that all the people who invested so much into Bond and Carol are now just left wondering. (7000 plus on FB) hopefully it will be for the best.

YES, I know it is their decision. NO, I never contacted them, but did follow hoping for the best. 

I sure hope they find him soon.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

As great as Facebook can be, it does rob you of your privacy. I still hope and pray that Bond is safely returned to Carol.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bond*

Praying that Bond and Carol are reunited soon!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Site will be up in a few days again. So far as of today no new news



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

This was posted on the Golden Retriever Lifetime Study page


> Bring Bond Home: This was posted on Jennifer Craig's facebook timeline a few minutes ago:
> "Dear Friends of Bond,
> We can't thank you enough for thinking of Carol and offering your assistance in the search for Bond. This has truly become a far-reaching effort that amazes us every day.
> We would like to correct the misperception that the active search is over: nothing could be further from the truth. Our volunteer work force is out every day in many capacities. Carol is exhausted as you might imagine, and we all think it best that she get a bit of rest and not drive down to Wrentham every single day. That does not mean that she or anyone else involved in this effort has given up. Other volunteers are filling in for her in Wrentham and the search has active tentacles in many communities.
> ...


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Thinking of Bond and Carol, cannot image what she has been through....


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

:wave: Bumping up :wave:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending prayers and good vibes, hope is still there for very soon reunion.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Praying once again today for Carol & Bond


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Still hoping...


----------



## leoandharvsmum (Jan 9, 2014)

So hoping he found safe and sound, thinking of you all


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

His site is back up on fb


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I said a prayer for Bond today.


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

Hoping and praying sweet Bond is found today.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hope is the last thing we give up on, hope the time is coming for Bond's safe return home. 
That song on his video "I wanna go home" is buzzing in my ears all day, the part:​Let me go home
I’m just too far from where you are
I wanna come home​ 
always brings tears to my eyes.​


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Praying Bond is found safe today.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Hoped there would be a positive update this AM. Praying once again for Carol & Bond


----------



## Winnypoo (Jan 9, 2013)

Very worried about Bond...hope he is okay and that he will be home to his Mom Carol soon. Cannot give up hope!


----------



## Winnypoo (Jan 9, 2013)

Bring Bond Home!!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Keeping the faith and hoping that today is the day that Bond is reunited with his loving family. He's been gone far too long...come on home buddy...we're all so looking forward to that family reunion picture!

Pete & Woody


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

Praying for Carol and Bond today. - Please let this be the day Bond is returned home!!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

We can only remain hoping...


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

No sightings nothing at all I believe someone has him at this point. Or the woods is still a possibility but they have not searched the entire woods. Granite state dog recovery is full time search team with such great success very dedicated. Volunteers from this search team are helping with Bond. I feel GSDR should've been hired from the beginning full time. Volunteers are not out there all day they have their own jobs and lives. Hoping he's found. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It is so incomprehensible that a dog can just disappear into thin air. I hope if someone does have him they are treating like the prince he is, and that they decide to go look for his owner!

Peace to Carol, I know this is a such a nightmare.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I think of Bond and Carol every day and hope and pray that he is found. Hope is what keeps you going.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

I hope Bond is found soon. I am really getting worried about him!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

One of my cats escaped the house and went missing for about 5 minutes a few years back.
My heart was shattered during those 5 minutes. I can't even begin to comprehend what Carol is going through. I hope she has people near her making sure she gets everything she needs just to keep healthy during this time.
A month ago I'd never even heard of Carol or Bond, now I think about them each day.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

I think about Bond every day and have such high hopes everytime I check here for updates. One day very soon this thread will be over flowing with cries of joy because Bond and Carol have been reunited!!

But until that time I reflect back to the recent story about the golden that was lost in the Sierra mountain for close to 2 years and was found and reunited with her family! 
This can be Bond's story too!! (only sooner!)
Dog emerges from Tahoe forest after 2 years, is reunited with family - LA Times


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

mylissyk said:


> It is so incomprehensible that a dog can just disappear into thin air. I hope if someone does have him they are treating like the prince he is, and that they decide to go look for his owner!
> 
> Peace to Carol, I know this is a such a nightmare.


*Agreed. I have thought for over a week that someone has found Bond, thinking that someone just put him out. Most people would never think of the situation under which Bond escaped. Still, you have to wonder why someone would, seeing that he is just impeccable condition.* *If that is true,* *then sooner or later someone (vet, etc) will note his tattoo and start asking questions.* *I do not know what laws govern lost dog and there new owners, but hope that someone will take the time to find out and reunite Carol and Bond.*


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Dear Load Please grant the search team a sign of Bond today, by your loving grace grant Carol the peace her heart so deservers. In Jesus name Amen


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

They've given a new update. Unfortunately I can't copy and paste on my phone.
Basically they are expanding the search area. They've reached out to the vets, ACOs, police etc in the new areas. They are putting flyers up in the new area.
I guess there have been a few "possible" sitings in foxboro so they are blanketing that area as well.
I don't know the area at all so I don't know how much this expands the search area (ie: how close all the new towns are).


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Bond update from FB.

Dear Friends:
Here is what we accomplished this week:
1. The decision to expand the search area was made. This will now include the following towns: Mansfield, Plainville, Bellingham, Medway, Mills, Walpole, along with Cumberland and Woonsocket, RI.
2. Volunteers have been armed with flyers; this effort has been on going.
3. Along with the expansion of the search area, the phone outreach area has been increased, i.e., vets, shelters, groomers, ACOs, training schools, DPWs, town police, etc. all in the above-mentioned towns.
4. The Internet Lost Dog sites have been watched daily.
5. All possible "sightings" were investigated promptly and follow up was done to ensure we didn't miss anything.
6. Because we had 4 "sightings" in Foxboro recently, we met with the Foxboro ACO on Wednesday to bring her up to date on our search, and to solicit her help with finding Bond. The outcome is that she is on board with our effort and offered us the use of her large animal heart trap, if needed.
7. Placed feeding stations and cameras in 2 locations. Stations and cameras are checked each day.
8. Volunteers have been walking through the woods daily, and talking with neighbors to keep our search effort fresh in their minds.
9. If you have a sighting to report, please call one of the two numbers on the banner photo at the top of this page.
10. A team member will either answer the phone and take the information, or if we are out in the field, will call you back as soon as possible.
As always, your continued support and well wishes are more than appreciated. We remain committed and determined.
The Bring Bond Home Team


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

The towns they mentioned they have expanded too. Are these towns right outside where he went missing? If so in the last 4 weeks shouldn't they have already been searched? Or are these towns further away from surrounding towns they already searched. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

oakleysmommy said:


> The towns they mentioned they have expanded too. Are these towns right outside where he went missing? If so in the last 4 weeks shouldn't they have already been searched? Or are these towns further away from surrounding towns they already searched.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes, I lived in Franklin and Bellingham. I requested they expanded their search to these towns long ago. A couple of them are only a matter of a few miles away from the show site.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

oakleysmommy said:


> If so in the last 4 weeks shouldn't they have already been searched?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I don't understand the bent to be so critical of this search from so far away. These are wonderful people, rising to a challenge on behalf of a friend and fellow breeder on top of their already full lives. It is sad and frightening that Bond is still lost, but that sadness is Carol's and that of others who know Bond and his family well. The decisons are Carol's and not ours, the person to determine what "should" have been searched is Carol and whatever team she chooses. If Carol is following this thread, let her feel love and support from the forum with no criticism.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Ljilly28 said:


> I don't understand the bent to be so critical of this search from so far away. These are wonderful people, rising to a challenge on behalf of a friend and fellow breeder on top of their already full lives. It is sad and frightening that Bond is still lost, but that sadness is Carol's and that of others who know Bond and his family well. The decisons are Carol's and not ours, the person to determine what "should" have been searched is Carol and whatever team she chooses. If Carol is following this thread, let her feel love and support from the forum with no criticism.



Agreed! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> If Carol is following this thread, let her feel love and support from the forum with no criticism.


PLEASE! And same thing on the facebook group. If a comment is more an accusation or a complaint directed at the owner (and that is how all that comes off) - share it privately or not at all... for her sake. I know based on my own feelings if my dogs were lost, that I wouldn't be able to bear it.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Ljilly28 said:


> I don't understand the bent to be so critical of this search from so far away. These are wonderful people, rising to a challenge on behalf of a friend and fellow breeder on top of their already full lives. It is sad and frightening that Bond is still lost, but that sadness is Carol's and that of others who know Bond and his family well. The decisons are Carol's and not ours, the person to determine what "should" have been searched is Carol and whatever team she chooses. If Carol is following this thread, let her feel love and support from the forum with no criticism.


Well said!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

oakleysmommy said:


> The towns they mentioned they have expanded too. Are these towns right outside where he went missing? If so in the last 4 weeks shouldn't they have already been searched? Or are these towns further away from surrounding towns they already searched.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
Your continual questioning/criticism of the teams search efforts to find Bond is offensive. 

Also, please respect the Forum Administrator's post regarding this thread dated July 19: 

"there may be various opinions on what should or should not be done ultimately the decision is the owners to make. As just readers of this post we do not have at stake what the owner does. Think of it this way; it is easy for us to all be armchair quarterbacks, but since this is one game no one in their life ever wishes to play in we should all be cheerleaders instead. So please allow her to use her, and her search teams, best judgment and wish them all the best to a safe outcome."


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Oakleysmommy is trying to help. Everyone here wants Bond home asap.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

murphy1 said:


> Oakleysmommy is trying to help...


I agree. She cares. 

And sometimes those so-called "armchair quarterbacks" could very well come up with a "play" that those close to a situation may have overlooked or hadn't considered. And that play just might be the ticket to solving said situation.

I do feel, though, that the delivery has every thing to do with how it's received. And in these circumstances, the situation is fraught with very intense emotions so the delivery should be especially gentle and not at all critical in nature. But everyone is different in their ways of expressing ideas. The bottom line is exactly as murphy1 stated...

*"Everyone here wants Bond home asap".*


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

kwhit said:


> I agree. She cares.
> 
> And sometimes those so-called "armchair quarterbacks" could very well come up with a "play" that those close to a situation may have overlooked or hadn't considered. And that play just might be the ticket to solving said situation.
> 
> ...


I agree with this. It's also difficult when communicating online because what can come off as critical, judgmental or questioning in text could sound totally different if you were talking to them in person. I'm sure Oakleysmommy isn't trying to come off as harsh and is only trying to help. 

I do think it's a situation that should be handled delicately though because I'm sure Carol is so emotional right now, and if I were in her shoes I'd have a very hard time taking criticism in how I was looking for my baby. I guess I'd be devastated to think that I might be doing a poor job or whatever when all I'd want is my boy home.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Sending prayers for Bond, Carol and the search team. Hoping they get some new leads to bring Bond home.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

No I don't mean to come off harsh it's my personality. Just helping and wondering why they expand so late. I just feel they spent too much time in one area. If there were a sighting then I understand. But dogs travel fast. I just doubt he's in the same area after 4 weeks. I hope he's found soon 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

It has been one month today, may the sweet Bond be found soon. My heart breaks for Carol, come home boy!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Praying for Carol & Bond once again.


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

Tuesday Bump for Bonds safe return home.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Wednesday bump


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

bumping this up too. the weather around here has been hot during the day and cooler at night but its rained some too, so i'm hoping all of this has been good for Bond getting water.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I pray everyday for this gentle soul, that I've never met....May he find his way home or for help in the upcoming week..even a sighting would be good news.... :crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Please Lord some sign!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Hoping and praying that this week will have some positive news on Bond.


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

Praying for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

Just makes me sick- i hope he is found safely. None of us could ever imagine being away from our fur kids.. i hope Carol gets the moment we are all hoping for.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I too am hoping dearly that Carol gets her beloved Bond back.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Still hoping for good news soon.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Not giving up hope. Praying for Carol & Bond


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Still there adding my good wishes, too...


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Sending my good wishes and hopeful thoughts, too!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Continue to hope and pray for Bond's safe return to Carol.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Add my name to this list...I'm not a religious person but I'm praying anyway. Anything to get Bond home where he belongs with his family. I know if this were my dog I'd still be out there looking and like Carol doing everything humanly possible to find him. One doesn't give up hope when trying to rescue a loved one and Bond is at the top of that list. So I'm still optimistically waiting for that family reunion picture to appear in this thread and get more "likes" than there is space for...

Pete & Woody


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bond*

Praying that Bond is found safe and sound!


----------



## lsobel (Dec 30, 2013)

*New to the Forum but Praying for Bond & Carol*

I am very new to this forum. I have had 5 golden retrievers, 3 of whom I still have today. One is a 13 yr. old male, one a 6 yr. old female, and last but not least, the baby boy....2 yrs. I can't imagine a day without any of them. My heart goes out to Carol, the Bond team, and of course, Bond. I'm not sure that I have ever prayed so much for someone or her pet in a situation where I do not know either one of them. What I do know is how heartbroken I would be if this were my beloved boy. So...if prayers were answered and I had three wishes..this is my number one prayer and my number one wish. Please bring Bond home to Carol so that they can love each other for as long as they have time on this earth.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I will be out in that area for the next two weeks visiting family and spreading the word.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Prayers continuing for Bond's safe return.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I thought of Bond today at the dog show... and I guess this just shows how easily these dogs can get away and take off very fast. There was a husky that slipped his lead and just took off running. I don't know if his owner was there, but even so - the breed is the type to RUN if they can (why I would never want one). I think they corralled him, but at the time he was bouncing around the show ring area and then taking off like a shot towards the road. 

And of course Bertie had a moment today too.... when I pulled my car up to load up my stuff as I was leaving.... I left the windows of my car open. I was just stepping inside the grooming building to grab my stuff so didn't worry about securing Bertie inside the car. Next thing I know he was prancing right next to me in heel position. Probably a credit to how athletic and skinny he is, because even though the windows were not open all the way, he still jumped out the window to catch up with me. It's probably a very good thing he is trained to come to me whenever off leash and is bonded enough to me that he didn't even think of going to other people or dogs.... so not a big deal other than me putting him back in the car and turning the AC on while I shut the windows a little more than halfway. 

But it did demonstrate how fast and easily these dogs can get loose at these show sites and people have their hands full with their own dogs and can't always take off running to catch the loose dog.

In the case of the husky, there weren't a lot of people on the spot who did not have to be in the ring or did not have their hands full with their own dogs. Some people were just stuffing their dogs into the nearest available crates and running to help catch that dog.... but not many were able to do that.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Megora said:


> I thought of Bond today at the dog show... and I guess this just shows how easily these dogs can get away and take off very fast. There was a husky that slipped his lead and just took off running. I don't know if his owner was there, but even so - the breed is the type to RUN if they can (why I would never want one). I think they corralled him, but at the time he was bouncing around the show ring area and then taking off like a shot towards the road.
> 
> And of course Bertie had a moment today too.... when I pulled my car up to load up my stuff as I was leaving.... I left the windows of my car open. I was just stepping inside the grooming building to grab my stuff so didn't worry about securing Bertie inside the car. Next thing I know he was prancing right next to me in heel position. Probably a credit to how athletic and skinny he is, because even though the windows were not open all the way, he still jumped out the window to catch up with me. It's probably a very good thing he is trained to come to me whenever off leash and is bonded enough to me that he didn't even think of going to other people or dogs.... so not a big deal other than me putting him back in the car and turning the AC on while I shut the windows a little more than halfway.
> 
> ...


Yeah… and slip leads, well slip fairly easy.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

A Bond update was posted on FB a few minutes ago.

Here is what we accomplished, week ending 8/3/14
1. The expanded search area has now been posted with flyers on key roads and major intersections. This expansion should be complete by the end of today (8/3/14). Additional posting will be done as needed.
2. Phone outreach to include: all area vets, shelters, groomers, ACOs, training schools, DPW, town police, trash haulers, etc. The process of one-to-one phone calls will continue with a weekly reminder that we are still looking for Bond.
3. Internet Lost Dog sites have been watched daily. We had a possible sighting of Bond on one such site by a NY volunteer. She forwarded the photo to us and continued talking with the poster. After several conversations we have determined that the dog posted, although similar, was not Bond. Craigslist and eBay Classifieds have been reposted and expanded to now include all of New England, Albany, NY, Hudson Valley, NY, northeastern CT and Hartford, CT areas.
4. All possible "sightings" were investigated promptly and followed up again, either the next day or within two days. Below are a list of the sightings:
Wrentham 
a) Franklin St.: loose Golden on front lawn…Dog lives there
b) Golden with family at children's Cricket game, similar type as Bond
Norfolk
a) Loose Golden running through backyard: 3 volunteers walked area and talked with neighbors…4 families on street own Goldens, and they are often running loose.
b) Found Golden in back yard, took photo of dog…not Bond
East Walpole
a) Loose "gold colored" dog running behind middle school: no sign of any loose dogs. Spoke with several neighbors and no one can confirm sighting.
South Walpole
a) Loose Golden with bright orange collar, Winter & Alice Sts.: Drove area and walked neighborhood…no dog spotted.
Dennisport (Cape Cod)
a) Found Golden with collar and tag from Jaffery NH…not Bond.
Easton
a) Belmont St.: found young Golden running loose with Rottweiler, sent photo…not Bond.
b) Second call about same Golden (see “a”).
Leominster
a) Golden, dirty and matted seen in back yard: We DO NOT have a street location for this sighting. The local ACO has been notified.
5. Volunteers have been walking through the woods daily, talking with neighbors to keep our search effort in their minds.
6. Local newspapers have been recontacted and several have offered free repost of the Bond Flyer.
We wish to thank all of our volunteers for their dedication to this effort.
The Bring Bond Home Team


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks so much for the update. I don't do Facebook at all so I'm grateful to see it posted here.

So happy to hear that there are still so many dedicated volunteers and workers searching for Bond. Bless them all. 

I will keep sending prayers to Bond, Carol and the searchers for safety and new leads. Please, please let Bond come home.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you Max's Dad for posting the update. It's optimistic to see that so many people are calling in sightings although upsetting to read that so many people let their dogs run loose. I am going to hope and pray that more info comes in on the dirty matted golden seen running through a yard.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

oakleysmommy said:


> No I don't mean to come off harsh it's my personality. Just helping and wondering why they expand so late. I just feel they spent too much time in one area. If there were a sighting then I understand. But dogs travel fast. I just doubt he's in the same area after 4 weeks. I hope he's found soon
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


A woman near here runs a rescue. The local police are finally working with here, after 3 years of here trying to improve the relationship. They brought her a dog last Thursday, that had been found tied to a car, with no shade or water, let alone food. 
The first night, every thing was great. The next morning, dog was let into a play area with 8 foot fences, while her pen was cleaned.. Yes, you are ahead of me and correct - the dog climbed the fence and escaped. The woman has never had any of the rescues escape (dogs, horses, wildlife).
The dog was found the next day - 30 miles away. The paw pads were raw, so they are confident that she did run that far. And they are working on securing the play area better.


----------



## canajo (Nov 25, 2012)

An update to yesterday's update of the "Bring Bond Home" page was just posted. The Leominster sighting in where a woman called in a dirty and matted Golden sounds promising but the woman refuses to give her address! What in the world??? I can't imagine the frustration for all involved.

Here is the update posted about 5 hours ago:

Update on sightings (***edited***):

Loose Golden in Easton.
A local pet sitter picked up this dog and his traveling buddy a Rottie mix. She was able to text the Bond phone a photo which let us determine it was not Bond.This young woman decided to house the two dogs overnight and bring them to the local shelter this morning. We are happy to say the shelter found the owner and with fingers crossed they will be reunited with their human family today.
Way to go !!!! Great job!!!!! Thank you for your help.

Leominster:
The person that originally phoned in the sighting will not give us a street address. We have several volunteers in the area but without a starting point the best we can do is pass the word and keep our eyes open. If you live in that area we urge you to do the same. If you spot a loose Golden phone the Bond Sighting phone right away. The area ACO is our best resource at the moment, as Leominster is 46 miles northwest of Wrentham.

We do check out each and every possible sighting we get. We will stay on this one as well.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I saw that. I hope she gave them an intersection to work with. I can understand maybe not giving your address but at least give them the block to start looking in. Otherwise I honestly don't understand why to call at all.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

if they have the phone number, couldn't they trace it somehow?


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Police can track anything they want. Hopefully they're helping with that 
If she called from hard line the call will be traced right to her house. If she called from cell it would give approximate area where the call came from. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I have to say the police will not get involved in such a call.....it is not criminal.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Bond wasn't reported stolen so therefore the authorities don't get involved.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Hard to believe someone would offer this & not at least give some idea of the location.
Praying they find Bond soon. At least they are still getting sightings called in.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Every time I check, I hope he was found,and is well,but also just hold my breath, at the same time, scared that all is not okay with bond.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

canajo said:


> An update to yesterday's update of the "Bring Bond Home" page was just posted. The Leominster sighting in where a woman called in a dirty and matted Golden sounds promising but the woman refuses to give her address! What in the world??? I can't imagine the frustration for all involved.
> 
> Here is the update posted about 5 hours ago:
> 
> ...


 
Yes, that is disingenious for someone to do that. There are lots of ways to give others approximations of location without giving your street address. I don't understand how people think at times. This is major to Carol and all the people on the forum who have been following this and all the people who have given of their time and money. :wave:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It could be possible that the person who called in, may know the person that has this dog she was talking about. It could be a friend, neighbor, family member and she does not want that person to know or anyone else that it was her that called in the tip. 

The person isn't thinking about what it would mean to Carol and all the Volunteers to find Bond and have him back. 

Most likely she is concerned for herself, her situation, etc.
I hope the person reconsiders and will give more details.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Tennyson said:


> Bond wasn't reported stolen so therefore the authorities don't get involved.


 I was thinking more along the lines of an internet search
If you google a phone number, it will give you a general area most of the time
We get a lot of phone calls where no message is left - I google the numbers to find out who called.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

There was that song, I wanna go home, on the radio this morning again, I think it is about time (actually long overdue) for Bond to come home.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

There is not a day that goes by that we don't remember Bond and what he means to Carol: every time I cuddle with my babies, walk them, feed them or just interact with them on a daily basis, Bond and Carol come to mind: and I am so heartbroken for her, yet thankful that mine are safe here with me. It could be any of us suffering that loss and the hurt of not knowing where our beloved friend is now. Hoping with all my heart that he is found soon...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I was in the area today. Within about two miles of the show site, there are lost posters on just about every telephone pole, but outside that area I saw none. I saw posters for two other lost dogs but not Bond, except a couple posters in the parking lot of Patriot Place. Kind of disappointed that with all those volunteers, I saw none on the main roads of Franklin, Medway or Bellingham. These are roads that Bond could have easily followed, or people traveling through Wrentham daily would also be driving on.

There is also tons of road work being done with many construction workers and police directing traffic in the surrounding area. I really think if he were around, somebody would have seen him.

Just my thoughts...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

cubbysan said:


> I was in the area today. Within about two miles of the show site, there are lost posters on just about every telephone pole, but outside that area I saw none. I saw posters for two other lost dogs but not Bond, except a couple posters in the parking lot of Patriot Place. Kind of disappointed that with all those volunteers, I saw none on the main roads of Franklin, Medway or Bellingham. These are roads that Bond could have easily followed, or people traveling through Wrentham daily would also be driving on.
> 
> There is also tons of road work being done with many construction workers and police directing traffic in the surrounding area. I really think if he were around, somebody would have seen him.
> 
> Just my thoughts...


I understand your disappointment, all we can do is pray for his safe return home.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Praying everyday for a Welcome home Bond post on this thread. Hang in there Carol!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

laprincessa said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of an internet search
> If you google a phone number, it will give you a general area most of the time
> We get a lot of phone calls where no message is left - I google the numbers to find out who called.


 Yeah.....you're right. I was assuming that they got the # and traced it on Google. I was more or less addressing those that want the police to get involved with the triangulation or tracing.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

cubbysan said:


> I was in the area today. Within about two miles of the show site, there are lost posters on just about every telephone pole, but outside that area I saw none. I saw posters for two other lost dogs but not Bond, except a couple posters in the parking lot of Patriot Place. Kind of disappointed that with all those volunteers, I saw none on the main roads of Franklin, Medway or Bellingham. These are roads that Bond could have easily followed, or people traveling through Wrentham daily would also be driving on.
> 
> There is also tons of road work being done with many construction workers and police directing traffic in the surrounding area. I really think if he were around, somebody would have seen him.
> 
> Just my thoughts...


That is disappointing. Maybe email them to let them know. Sort of just making sure that they know there aren't any fliers outside of a 2 mile radius? Maybe they've all been taking down and volunteers aren't in that area to know they've been taken down and not re-posted?

It could be an oversight or intentional or they've been removed, but an email would make sure that they are aware of the lack of posters in case they think they have posters in place.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am seeing signs on vehicles (usually dog show vehicles) driving in CT .. I-91, I-84 and probably others at least as far south as Rocky Hill, CT



cubbysan said:


> I was in the area today. Within about two miles of the show site, there are lost posters on just about every telephone pole, but outside that area I saw none. I saw posters for two other lost dogs but not Bond, except a couple posters in the parking lot of Patriot Place. Kind of disappointed that with all those volunteers, I saw none on the main roads of Franklin, Medway or Bellingham. These are roads that Bond could have easily followed, or people traveling through Wrentham daily would also be driving on.
> 
> There is also tons of road work being done with many construction workers and police directing traffic in the surrounding area. I really think if he were around, somebody would have seen him.
> 
> Just my thoughts...


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't know Carol. I don't know anyone on this forum in person. It does seem like enough people on this forum know Carol in real life to believe that this is on the up and up.

ETA- the post this is in reference to is no longer here.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Jennifer1 said:


> I don't know Carol. I don't know anyone on this forum in person. It does seem like enough people on this forum know Carol in real life to believe that this is on the up and up.
> 
> ETA- the post this is in reference to is no longer here.


I did not see the post. Somebody close to me has had direct contact with Carol multiple times, and she is hurting very much and does not want anybody to give up.


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

Praying for Bond and Carol. Where is that sweet boy?


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

cubbysan said:


> I was in the area today. Within about two miles of the show site, there are lost posters on just about every telephone pole, but outside that area I saw none. I saw posters for two other lost dogs but not Bond, except a couple posters in the parking lot of Patriot Place. Kind of disappointed that with all those volunteers, I saw none on the main roads of Franklin, Medway or Bellingham. These are roads that Bond could have easily followed, or people traveling through Wrentham daily would also be driving on.
> 
> There is also tons of road work being done with many construction workers and police directing traffic in the surrounding area. I really think if he were around, somebody would have seen him.
> 
> Just my thoughts...



Is that something that maybe you could message to the site as a suggestion? They have been wonderful with taking peoples ideas- it can only help!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Bosn'sMom said:


> Is that something that maybe you could message to the site as a suggestion? They have been wonderful with taking peoples ideas- it can only help!


I just messaged them.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

cubbysan said:


> I did not see the post. Somebody close to me has had direct contact with Carol multiple times, and she is hurting very much and does not want anybody to give up.


I don't want to give up on Bond either!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I think of Bond and Carol first thing every morning and will not give up. I hope and pray each day.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

A post was removed and I'm wondering why. Since when does this board censor people that way?


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

laprincessa said:


> A post was removed and I'm wondering why. Since when does this board censor people that way?


I was wondering about the removed post as well. I thought maybe the original author deleted it? Can you even do that?


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

laprincessa said:


> A post was removed and I'm wondering why. Since when does this board censor people that way?





Huckleberry said:


> I was wondering about the removed post as well. I thought maybe the original author deleted it? Can you even do that?


I don't believe you can remove the whole post. Maybe they asked for it to be removed. I hope that is why it is gone and not censorship.


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

Wendi said:


> I don't believe you can remove the whole post. Maybe they asked for it to be removed. I hope that is why it is gone and not censorship.



I hope you're right and the original author asked for it to be removed!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

A post can be sent to another forum, out of view of the general membership, if it is deemed by a vote from the Mod team that it violates board rule (s). No other discussion will be presented here on this certain post, only to let the board know that we do not delete posts that violate board rules, we just save them elsewhere.


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

Rob's GRs said:


> A post can be sent to another forum, out of view of the general membership, if it is deemed by a vote from the Mod team that it violates board rule (s). No other discussion will be presented here on this certain post, only to let the board know that we do not delete posts that violate board rule we just save then elsewhere.


Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Stopping by to say a morning Prayer that Bond get back to Carol today.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

I had a dream last night that they found Bond. It was SO vivid- pictures on facebook of him muddy and matted but with Carol. Im seriously hoping this actually happens one day!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Bosn'sMom said:


> I had a dream last night that they found Bond. It was SO vivid- pictures on facebook of him muddy and matted but with Carol. Im seriously hoping this actually happens one day!


Yes, please.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

They responded to me and told me they would be putting up more posters.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Let's see I'm texting Carol right now. So I think it's Carol. Everyone believe what you will. This is all a joke a big scam. If I can only say what our conversation is over text you wouldn't even believe. This is supposedly Bonds owner and she is too upset to call me? 
If your dog was missing for 7 weeks and you thought someone had info wouldn't you be on the phone with them??Whoever this is is playing a game and has turned over 7k followers worlds upside down over this missing dog. If you would like to know our conversation. Pm me. I will forward you the entire thing with her phone number as posted on BBH page. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I just feel I have to respond to this with incredulity. I know Carol, and I know Bond in person. 100s of people witnessed this. Your accusation above is very inhumane and out of bounds. It is not hard to understand why Carol would not want to call strangers, no matter how well-meaning. It is overwhelming to be in the middle of a social media storm, and grieve at the same time.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Ljilly28 said:


> I just feel I have to respond to this with incredulity. I know Carol and I know Bond in person. 100s of people witnessed this. Your post above is very inhumane and out of bounds. It is not hard to understand why Carol would not want to call strangers, no matter how well-meaning. It is overwhelming to be in the middle of a social media sotrm, and grieve at the same time.



Believe what you will I'm leaving it at that. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

oakleysmommy said:


> Let's see I'm texting Carol right now. So I think it's Carol. Everyone believe what you will. This is all a joke a big scam. If I can only say what our conversation is over text you wouldn't even believe. This is supposedly Bonds owner and she is too upset to call me?
> If your dog was missing for 7 weeks and you thought someone had info wouldn't you be on the phone with them??Whoever this is is playing a game and has turned over 7k followers worlds upside down over this missing dog. If you would like to know our conversation. Pm me. I will forward you the entire thing with her phone number as posted on BBH page.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I have trouble believing that it could be a scam. So many people know Carol personally, and aren't their eye witnesses who saw Bond take off?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It is such senseless cruelty to add to the loss of the dog and the exhausted core of friends and family hoax accusations from left field.


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

oakleysmommy said:


> Let's see I'm texting Carol right now. So I think it's Carol. Everyone believe what you will. This is all a joke a big scam. If I can only say what our conversation is over text you wouldn't even believe. This is supposedly Bonds owner and she is too upset to call me?
> If your dog was missing for 7 weeks and you thought someone had info wouldn't you be on the phone with them??Whoever this is is playing a game and has turned over 7k followers worlds upside down over this missing dog. If you would like to know our conversation. Pm me. I will forward you the entire thing with her phone number as posted on BBH page.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What information do you have...? Your info says you're from Florida. I doubt he ran all the way down there. Are you seriously false flagging a grieving woman and her missing dog right now?


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Maybe someone stole her phone then and is playing games. I would never say it if I didn't believe it true or have these absurd text messages to prove it. If this were my dog missing I wouldn't be responding in this manner 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

oakleysmommy said:


> Maybe someone stole her phone then and is playing games. I would never say it if I didn't believe it true or have these absurd text messages to prove it. If this were my dog missing I wouldn't be responding in this manner
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Do you actually have info on Bond's location that you offered to give? I can not believe Carol would do anything like that!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Closing thread


----------

